# Dale Mabry's NASM OPT



## Dale Mabry (Nov 8, 2004)

So, here is my journal finally, I just got back from vacation and my videos are at my house.  I took pics, hopefully the xray machine at the airport didn't f them up.  I will be doing the NASM's Optimum Performance Training for Performance Enhancement.  I will start the actual program on MOnday, this week will just be general prep, GPP, or whatever the hell you want to call it.


Warm up- go through twice, no rest
high knees-20 meters
heel kicks-20 meters
straight leg march to inverted toe touch- 10 reps
Leg Cradle-  10 reps
side shuffle- 20 meters
Carioca- 20 meters
crossover lunge-20 meters
prone leg over- 10 reps
supine leg over- 10 reps

Lifting
one arm DB snatch-4 sets 6-8 reps
DB Disco Inferno (my own movement)-4 sets 6-8 reps
*Super set* DB SLDLs to DB Push Jerk-4 sets 6-8 reps
DB Floor chest press on bench 4 sets 6-8 reps
Prone Bridge-4 sets 30 seconds, Rest (15,30,15,30)


That is it for now, I will lift M, Tu, Th, Fr this week.

Diet is still in the air, I will either just eat clean, or possibly the nutrient timing stuff from John Berardi.

Supplements will be creatine and Redline RTD.  I may add other stuff, but that is up in the air.  Definitely no PHs or PSs though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

Um, interesting.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 8, 2004)

I am so antsy to see these videos so I can get started.  From what I have been told, these programs are fun and interesting.  Typical BBing workouts are no longer for me, too much of the same ole stuff.

I also forgot to mention that this week will be done with mostly light weights so I can get the form down and maintain it with little rest between sets.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 8, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> DB Disco Inferno (my own movement)-4 sets 6-8 reps


Sounds interesting, how do u do it?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow.

I dont think I understood a word of that program.

Good luck Dale...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok, my initial sets and reps was set after having put this together in my mind.  Now that I have actually gone through it, I think I need to be a touch more realistic in the application of this pre-routine routine.

I took out the disco infoerno thing, which was basically wood choppers to either direction.  I did the 4 sets of DB snatches with light weight and just about had a heart attack.  So I will continue the other 4 exercises for at least 2 weeks before I get into the harder stuff as it seems I have severely OVERESTIMATED the shape I am in.  ANyway, here were the weights.


DB Snatch

35 1 set of 8
45lbs 3 sets of 8

DB SLDL supersetted with DB Push Jerk
50sx8  35sx8  4 sets

Reverse Grip pulldown
120x8, 150x8, 150x8, 150x8

Prone Bridge
as noted above.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Carioca- 20 meters.


What?  You're doing karaoke?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok, I watched the first 3 videos and have come up with a good idea of how I am going to do this.  I am doing 4 workouts a week, 2 weight training days and 2 movement days.  Weight training will be split between upper and lower, but during the movement days I will do full body.  I figure I am a level 3 in most exercises with regard to balance, stabilization, and flexibility, but I will do some easier stuff in the first 2 weeks to verify this.  For the first 4 weeks I will switch routines every week.  Once my balance and stabilization is in check, I will cut back to 1 movement day a week and do a 3 day split.

Weight Training- Load will be minimal 1st week or 2
Rotational Push-ups  2x10 each side
Push up on 2 swiss balls  2x15
Ball Prone Combination I-Scaption, horizontal abduction, cobra  3x12
Standing Single Leg cable rows  4x12
Single leg squat  4x8
Single leg Romanian DL  4x8


Here is movement day, everything will be upper body 10 sets of 15 in a circuit completed as quickly as possible, lower body will be 5 sets of 15

Power Push up from wall w/ rotation
Hand Walkouts
Army crawl

Tuck Jumps
Front run steps
Jumps in all 3 planes
Ice Skaters in all 3 planes.











Measurements

Arms 16"  Ouch
Shoulders  48.25"
Chest unflexed 42"
Abdomen 33.5"
Hips 38"
Thigh unflexed 23.5"  23.75"
Calf Unflexed  16.25"  16.5"


Skinfolds
Chest 8mm
Abdomen 26mm
Thigh 8mm


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is my diet for the next 3 days...

*1*)Low Sugar Frosted Flakes w/low carb FF milk and 1 scoop Nectar (5g Creatine, 1/2 Redline RTD)
*2*)2 FF Dietz and Watson hot dogs on 2 slices 7 grain bread
*Pre Workout*)Chix breast burrito w/ FF cheese on low carb tortilla (21g of fiber, I am shitting my brains out)  (Redline RTD)
*Post Workout*)Chicken Chow Mein on Basmati Brown Rice w/ Wasabi Sauce (5g Creatine)
*5*)VPX Micellean MRP


Once I run out of all this shit I will go grocery shopping and get some good stuff.  I had this stuff yesterday too minus the VPX MRP.  All totaled, I am guessing my total cals and macros are:

Total Cals:  2500
P: 180g   28%
F: 40g     15%
C: 355g   57

I ran surprisingly well on this yesterday,  I imagine it is from the creatine and cal surplus over the weekend.  Once I start to bonk I will prolly add more stuff in, particularly carbs and protein.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2004)

While I have a few seconds here at work, I will describe what exactly it is that this program is suppsed to do.  

*None of this stuff is my own, it comes from Mike Clark and a few other from the NASM*

First thing is first, kinetic chain assessment.  Find out what is wrong, ie tight or weak, and fix it. 


1st portion is core stabilization which I have been doing, but not properly.  It focuses in on drawing in the abdomen in all exercises and basically just developing a good inner and outer unit to stabilize your body during exercises.

2nd is just getting stabilizers, synergists, stabilizers and neutralizers to work cohesively.  This is generally characterized by doing stuff in a proprioceptively rich environment (IE on a swiss ball, balance board, etc.)

3rd is rate of force production.  This is like med ball passes and box jumps.

4th is basically strength training while using different planes, speeds, modes of resistance, body positions, etc.

5th is flexibility training which is quite self explanatory.


So, there are 3 levels of training: Stabilization, Strength, and Power.  Each of 5 previously mentioned portions are in each stage.  

The purpose of the stabilization stage is to increase the demands of the balance and stabilization systems and not the actual load.  I have been doing the lower levels of this stage for the past 3 or so months and would say I was relatively advanced in this regard.  The purpose of this stage is to provide a base to work with that is injury resistant.  I will most likely lose the most weight in this stage as these exercises are are quite calorically taxing.

The strength stage is second and I will probably start it in a month.  Joint stabilization and muscular coordination are the things being improved here.  I will do this for at least 4 weeks.

The Final stage is power.  The purpose of this stage is to maximally recruit the type 2 fibers and improve power.



I actually had alot more stuff here, but figured the NASM would take offense at me posting an entire program they are selling for free.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the NASM videos as well.  I agree with you on bb'er type training.  It gets to boring.

This is going to be a cool journal to follow.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2004)

Which ones do you have, the PES or PT ones?  I don't see why they put out 2 different sets, the methodology should be the same.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the optimum performace training series (I believe it is for PT).  It is a four video set, going through each phase of the OPT system.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2004)

I got a 5 video set OPT for the PES.  It came with assesment, Integrated Training I, IT II, Flexibility and Movement.

Well,I was crunched for time during my workout and switched a few things up.

Push ups from 45 degree to vertical  4 sets of 15, 2 sets of 12
Prone Alternating hand step ups 4 sets of 15
Army crawl 4 sets of 15

Tuck Jumps 4 sets of 12
Jumps in all 3 planes 3 sets of 15

I am pissed I didn't have enough time to get it all in, but I had a patient to deal with.  I think I am getting an agility ladder in the next week or 2 as I think I will progress much more quickly on movement day.

As for the actual movements, I have a postural dysfunction in transverse plane movement, prolly core related.  The other planes were fine.  My Chest has never been as fatigued as it was after my little push up drill.  I think my lower body endurance is far greater than my upper body's so I will need to focus on that.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 9, 2004)

So, is this program a total body program designed to simply improve all aspects of every day life?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2004)

Basically, but you don't necessarily have to do it total body, you can split stuff up, which I will do once I enter the latter periods.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Dale, where do you purchase your Micellean?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2004)

DPS or BUlk, I bought a ton of it 3 months ago so I don't remember.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2004)

I still want to know if karaoke is part of the program .


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

This is very original. I will definitely be watching this journal.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 11, 2004)

Whew, after my day of yesterday, I decided to treat myself to a 16" roni pizza and 12 humongous hot wings with Bleu Cheese.  I gained 2 lbs of what I am assuming is intestine clogging shit and a large amount of water.

Hit the gym at 2pm today and did as follows.  I am not going to do the program strictly until I enter the strength phase.  Here is what I did.

My warm-up took 12 minutes and is as follows.  Since it will be my warm up for a while, I will describe the movements.

Go through twice, no rest
*high knees*-20 meters  (_just like in football_)
*heel kicks*-20 meters  (_Running where upper thigh stays perpendicular to ground, and I kick my ass with my heels_)
*Dog and Bush to hurdler * 10 each side (_Looks like I am getting off a horse and then getting back on.  I basically swing my leg backwards and then forwards_)
*1st round knee hugs * 10 reps, *2nd round Leg Cradle*- 10 reps (_While standing, grab left ankle in right hand, push down same knee with left hand_)
*straight leg march to inverted toe touch*- 10 reps (_Standing, I swing my right leg up to shoulder level, touch that toe with left hand, then swing the same leg back and touch the left foot with my right hand.  That is 1 rep on 1 side_).
*side shuffle*- 10 meters, each direction
*Carioca*- 10 meters, each direction
*prone leg over*- 10 reps  each side(_Lying on my stomach, I swing my left leg back and around and touch my right hand being sure that both shoulders are bolted to the floor and both legs are straight.  The leg not being used is flat on the floor._)
*supine leg over*- 10 reps (_Lying on my back, same as above_)

I do 2 sets of crossover lunges when finished over 20m.  Crossover lunges are lunges where your lead leg crosses over the back leg and then you pull the trailing leg through.


My actual working sets are as follows:

*DB rows on 1 leg * (Working arm on unstable side) 35x12, 45x12, 55 2 sets of 10
*Unilateral DB Flyes with active side off of bench* 30 2 sets of 10, 35 2 sets of 8
NOTE: These are fucking killer on the core.  Basically, the left half of your body is completely off the side of the bench and you are performing a flye on that side only for a set, then switch.  I made this one up a year ago, but I am sure someone else has done it before.
*Standing Unilateral DB curls with leg up on active side* 25x12, 30x12, 35x10
*Standing isometric shoulder press contraction* 20lbs, 3 sets of 5, 15 second hold per rep
*Cable tricep extension in the transverse plane* 20x12, 30x12, 40x12
Description:_Upper arm is perpendicular to torso, cable comes across the chest._
*Core bridging sequence (Prone Bridge to left oblique bridge to right oblique bridge)*  4 sets of 15 seconds each bridge done in a circuit
*1-legged squat w/ only bodyweight*  4 sets of 8, next time I am going to smarten up and do these first.
*1-legged romanian DL with weight in hand opposite of working leg/glute* 35 4 x12 each side

Took me an hour to get through this.

Diet was good, skipped one meal.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2004)

*Holy shit I have never been this sore in all of my life!!!!!!!!!*

Diet went smoothly yesterday and I ended up sleeping like 9 hours, I was beat.

My upperbody will be useless during movement day today.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

I like the way that training looks.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

yeah, lots of balance stuff going on there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2004)

Movement day today...

Same warm up, took 15 minutes.

Total time for all movements was about 45 minutes
Push ups from 45 degree to vertical 6 sets of 15
Prone Alternating hand step ups 4 sets of 15
Army crawl 4 sets of 15

Tuck Jumps 4 sets of 15
Jumps in all 3 planes 3 sets of 15
Hill Climbers 4 sets of 15

I guess as of right now this is plenty for me to be doing, I am completely wiped out.  At the end I did like 20 walkouts on the swiss ball and some light stretching of everything.  I took a 45 minute nap and am quite sore right now.  Surprisingly my legs are not all that bad, I figured the one-legged stuff yesterday would wipe them out.  I imagine tomorrow may be a different story.  I look forward to the weekend off.  My weight after workout was 210.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2004)

So, I was a bad man this weekend.  Drank like 5 beers on Friday, ordered 2 Domino's Pizzas at 2am, and ate them over the last 2 days.  I typically eat the domino's pizzas in 1.5 meals, but I dragged them out over 4meals this time, yippee.  I got a salad at 8pm last night once the pizzas were done, but ate a fudge peanut butter thing, a cheesecake cookie, and a huge oatmeal raisin cookie sandwich with maple cream in the middle.

At least I am not still sore.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 14, 2004)

I like all the unbalanced lifts.  Your core is probably very strong.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

I took yesterday off.  Here is today

*Crossover cable row * _(Using the V bar, I grab the right handle with my left hand, do a row, and then at the bottom of the movement, reach over the left hand with my right and grab the V bar on the left side aqnd do a row with the right arm)_-  60x12, 75x12, 90x10, 105x8

*Bridge chest press * _(I put only the very upper portion of my back on the bench, I lock out at my hips and form a table with the rest of my body, similar to swiss ball presses, but with no lateral instability)_  50x12, 60x12, 60x8, 60x8

*Transverse plane cable curls * _(I have my upper arm out directly in front of me, and parallel to the ground.  I curl the weight towards my face and then back.  Sorta looks like I am punching myself in the face.) _ 30x12, 40x12, 50x12

*Standing Shoulder Scaption*-set 1 on both legs, sets 2 and 3 on oppostie legs-15x12, 20x8, 20x8

*Standing Dumbbell Tricep Extension*-set 1 on both legs, sets 2 and 3 on opposite legs-45x12, 60x12, 60x12

1-legged press- 115x12, 135x12, 155x10, 175x8

*Core bridging sequence 1* 4 sets of 15 seconds each bridge done in a circuit

Dats it, movement day tomorrow.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2004)

Movement day

Only did half the warmup since I was low on time

*Push ups from 45 degree to vertical * 6 sets of 15
*Fitball walkout * (_This is where you start with your chest on the ball and then you walk outwards with your hands til only your toes are on the ball, then you walk them back_) 4 sets of 10

*Tuck Jumps * 4 sets of 15
*Short Jumps in all 3 planes * 3 sets of 15
*3 foot jumps in all 3 planes * 1 set of 15 each plane.


Also, I know have an idea on what the rest of the program will look like for the next 4 weeks.  Monday will be weight day where I do exercises in an unstable environment (BALANCE), Tuesday will stay movement day as will Friday.  Thursday will be weight day where I do every exercise, but in the first set I will do a regular warmup set, 2nd I emphasize the eccentric phase, in the 3rd I do isometric reps, and the 4th I will focus on the concentric phase (REP).  I will update the exercises as they come to me.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

is this NASM OPT working for ya?  I just printed off you workout and I'm going to remember it and impress the guys at the gym with some crazy workouts.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2004)

I have only done it structured for 2 weeks.  My hips, ass, and legs are killing me, and my upper body has just stopped being sore from last week today.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have only done it structured for 2 weeks.  My hips, ass, and legs are killing me, and my upper body has just stopped being sore from last week today.



It seems interesting.  Is your goal to gain mass, strength, flexibility, overall fitness, or something else?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2004)

My goal is to see what this will do for me.  I am guessing that I will initially see some weight loss, but I will most see strength and agility increases.  The guy who developed the program states that you should see as much, if not more, hypertrophy than a regular program, but I don't think that is at all accurate.  Only time will tell.



Edit:  I found a link to part 1 of the article this is based on.  Since it was on google, I will post it.


http://www.nasm.org/education/newsletter/case_studies/essential_integrated_training_pt1.asp


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 20, 2004)

Whew, went to happy hour last night and got a little tore up.  Here is what my workout looked like before all that.

Warm-up as above.  Took 12 minutes

For all exercises, set 1 was regular reps, set 2 was slow concentric, set 3 was negatives, and set 4 was isometric

Bench press  135x12,6,6, 10 second holds at 4 positions 
Lat Pulldown 105x12,8,8, 10 second holds at 4 positions
Lateral raise 20x12, 15x8,8, 10 second holds at 4 positions
DB Curls 25x12,8,8
Cable Tri pushdown 90x12, 100x8,8
Squat 135x8 regular, 135x8 negative, 135x8 explosive concentric, 185x8 negative, 185x8 regular

Abs
Left side bridge to prone bridge to right side bridge-4 sets with 15 seconds each hold, 5 seconds rest.


One thing of note, I cannot really control the very first portion of the concentric part of the bench press, the bar comes up like 2-3 inches right away.  I guess that is kinda good, but I am going to work on controlling it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 20, 2004)

Measurements

Arms 16"
Shoulders 49 3/4" 
Chest unflexed 42 7/8"
Abdomen 34"
Hips 37 3/4""
Thigh unflexed 24 1/8"
Calf Unflexed 16 1/2"  16 5/8"

Skinfolds
Chest 8mm
Abdomen 26mm
Thigh 8mm

These numbers are pretty much what I was seeing in the mirror.  Most of the increases in circumference are prolly due to the creatine.  I think I may need to add more arm isolation exercises in the future.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 22, 2004)

Same warm up 2 times through.

Unilateral DB Flyes with active side off of bench 30 4 sets of 10 Standing Unilateral DB 
DB rows on 1 leg 45x12, 55x10, 65 2 sets of 8
1 legged lateral raise 25x12, 30x20, 35x10
Cable tricep extension, no attachment 30x12, 40x12, 50x12
1-legged squat w/ only bodyweight 4 sets of 5, Actually got ass to heel on the last 3 of the 4th set on each side.
Leg curls 120x12, 1509x12, 180x12


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Whats your height and weight?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 22, 2004)

5'11.5"   215lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 22, 2004)

So anyway, I forgot to post what I have decided for my diet.  I have decided that I will eat whatever the hell I want, I have had no problems burning the cals offand the extra cals are actually improving my performance during my workouts.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 23, 2004)

Push up 45 Degrees to vertical  4x15
Ball walkout 4x10
Double leg hop 2x10 which ended up being the length of a basketball court
Single leg bound 2x10  I suck at these
Multi-planar speed hops 1x15 in each plane
Double leg tuck jump 2x10
I also light sprinted 4x40yd 


I weighed 215.1 despite eating an entire 16" pepperoni and sauasgae pizza and 12 wings with bleu cheese last night.    I would say my total caloric intake yesterday was 5000 cals minimum.  I gained .7lbs from it.  I am about to go shit out that .7 lbs in a minute.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I weighed 215.1 despite eating an entire 16" pepperoni and sauasgae pizza and 12 wings with bleu cheese last night.    I would say my total caloric intake yesterday was 5000 cals minimum.  I gained .7lbs from it.  I am about to go shit out that .7 lbs in a minute.



Mmm, pizza.  Mmm, .7 lbs of sh...  Nevermind.  Anyway, what is your assessment of this program thus far?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2004)

Thus far i like it, more workouts, but less time for each workout.

I am a little displeased that my chest/shoulders havge grown but my arms have not.  My legs will grow with anything so it is too soon to make a judgement on those.  I would say the greatest progress has been in my abdominals in that they show alot more and my lower abs do not stick out nearly as much as they did, prolly from a stronger inner unit.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm not going to lift tomorrow, so I decided, retardedly, to go today, for the 3rd day in a row.  I did the following, I was shot.

Same warm up 2 times through

Bench Press  135x12, 205x6, 205x6
Lat Pulldown 120x12, 180x8, 180x8
Squat 135x8, 225x8, 225x8

Ball crunches  3 sets of 15

Today was the first time I have attempted to bench or squat anything over 200 for 6 months and it showed.  Also, I couldn't do any more than what I did, I was shutting down near the end.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would say the greatest progress has been in my abdominals in that they show alot more and my lower abs do not stick out nearly as much as they did, prolly from a stronger inner unit.



I bet.  All that off-balance training has got to build a strong core.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

> Today was the first time I have attempted to bench or squat anything over 200 for 6 months and it showed. Also, I couldn't do any more than what I did, I was shutting down near the end.



Why?  Recovering from an injury??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 25, 2004)

Recovering from the summer.  

Plus I played alot of tennis from July on which pretty much kept me out of the weight room.

I will say this, I have never had this much balance before which is pretty cool.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2004)

Well missed last friday cuz the gym opened late.  Here was todays workout.

Well, I have progressed to the 2nd stage which is strength.  I will be doing more traditional workouts for the next 6 or so weeks.  I will be doing the following split:

Monday-Chest, Shoulders and Back
Tuesday-Plyos
Wednesday-Bis and Tris
Thursday-Plyos
Friday-Legs

After plyos I will be doing agility ladder stuff once my ladder gets here.  Prolly by Thursday.

Same Warm up 2 times through

Flat Bench  135x12, 205 3 sets of 8
Lat Pulldown 120x12, 150x12, 180x8, 195x8
Incline Flye 35x12, 45x12, 55x10, 65x10
Cable row (Rope attachment) 105x12, 135x10, 150x10, 165x8
Cable Lateral Raise 25x12, 35x10, 45x10
Rear Delt Raise 30x12, 2 sets 40x12

I liked the way this felt, my chest was twitching pretty well at the end.  I also figured out why my chest is so weak.  I completely forgot that I ceased all Shoulder and Chest work after the first 4 weeks of my M1T cycle because they were breaking out of proportion and my shoulders were getting pulled forward.  I would put the last day that I did heavy push work sometime in early December and my last time of doing any real chest or shoulders around April.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

after the strength phase are you going to progress to power??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> after the strength phase are you going to progress to power??




Most definitely, but I don't know how I am going to go about it yet.  That is the best part about the program, you can pretty much interpret the theory into a more personalized program.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

Better balance.... sounds like a great program for an athlete. I may ask you to fax over that first workout for my bro whos gonna play football 

Interesting journal.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 30, 2004)

Worked out at 1pm
Same Warm-up 2 times through

Double leg tuck jump 2x10
Single leg bound 2x10
Double leg hop 2x10
Multi-planar 1-legged jumps (4feet) 2x10 in each plane
Ball walkout 4x10
Push up 45 Degrees to vertical 4x12
Crunches 3x15
Prone bridge 3x20 seconds with 20 second rest between
Cable rotations  35x15, 45 2 sets of 15

weight 214.4
Body very sore
My lower body plyo were so much better being done at the beginning, I will prolly alternate from here on out.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

When you say you have better balance, how can you tell?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 1, 2004)

Today, I lifted at 11am

Same Warm-up, 2 times through.

Dumbbell curl 30x12, 40x12, 50x8, 50x8; The firs 3 sets I did both at the same time, last set I alternated
Lying 1-arm tricep extension 20x12, 25x10, 30 2 sets of 8
Cable hammer curl (rope) 80x12, 90x12, 110x12, 120x10
1-arm tricep extension (transverse plane) 25x12, 30x12, 40x10, 50x8  (Cable ends up crossing over my chest during extension)

I am sore everywhere, and sick, which sucks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2004)

I've been sick since Wednesday so I haven't lifted since Wednesday, but I will still put up my 2 weeks measurements.


Arms 16 1/2"
Shoulders 50 1/4" 
Chest unflexed 43 1/2"
Abdomen 33 3/4"
Hips 37 1/2""
Thigh unflexed 24 1/2"
Calf Unflexed 16 1/2" 16 5/8"

Skinfolds
Chest 7mm
Abdomen 27mm
Thigh 6mm


Stuff still seems to be going up, but I am still working on muscle memory now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Skinfolds
> Chest 7mm
> Abdomen 27mm
> Thigh 6mm



Holy crap.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Holy crap.



It is so weird, I can't gain fat for the life of me.  I am eating like a total asshole too.  I must say that all the plyos take alot out of me.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It is so weird, I can't gain fat for the life of me.  I am eating like a total asshole too.  I must say that all the plyos take alot out of me.



Yeah, plyos are surprisingly taxing.  I just started them recently.  They are great though.  I feel like I'm conditioning myself in such a wonderful way.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, I am going on memory here and I took a 2 hour nap earlier.

Same warm up 1 time through

Lat Pulldown-120x12, 150x12, 180x10, 210x8
Inclince Bench Press-135x12, 185x8, 205x4, 185x5
Cable Pullover-80x12, 120x12, 150x10, 160x8
Chest Flye machine-120x12, 135x12, 165x10, 180x8
Cable Lateral raise-30x12, 40x10, 50x8
Hammer Strength Behind the neck press-90x12, 140x10, 190x5



So....My problems on bench obviously stem from my shoulders considering my flye is pretty close to what it was before.  Didn't want to do incline today, but I got to the gym late and every frat boy was doing chest today.  I was playing around with 1 legged squats in between sets and I can get them comfortably from both sides all the way down.


----------



## topolo (Dec 6, 2004)

Dale you have a 16 and a 1/2 inch calves unflexed?????????

I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Yea.. Dale has killer symmetry.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. Dale has killer symmetry.



You should have seen me in high school, I was just a set of legs with a bunch of other shit thrown on top of it.    On top of that my left calf was at least an inch smaller than my right because I ripped it open when I was but a wee lad.

My calves are actually a little weird, they are very wide.  There is a pic in my album I think.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Yea, I saw the pic.  Were you overweight when you were younger?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 6, 2004)

No, just thick-legged.  I wrestled 171 my senior year.  I did get a little fat right after graduation, but that went away quickly.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2004)

I went at 7:30am, ugghhh.

Same Warm up 1 time through-It seems as though my cold has not completely gone away.


Tuck jumps 2x10
In depth jumps from 8 inches 2x10
Standing Long Jump 1x10
Frontal bounds 1x10 each side
Lateral bounds 2x10
45 degree angle push up 4x10

Didn't get anything else, I was running really late for work.  I also forgot to mention that the outside edge of my left foot was killing me last week, I think from doing the plyos on the gym floor.  This week I did them on a mat in our multi-purpose room and it seems fine, only problem is that the mat slides when I jump in any way other than straight up.  This is why I changed some things.  I am going to have to look into using one of the aerobics rooms.  

Weight was 218.9 after eating like a pig last night.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Why 45 degree push ups?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2004)

What they are is where I stand vertical, drop down on to a decline push up bench with handles that puts me at 45 degrees, catch the little handles and decelerate til my chest touches the bar, then explode back up to vertical.  It is actually a good substitute for med ball passes if you keep your core tight.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

What sort of split do you employ, Dale?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2004)

Right now it is

Monday-Chest/back/Shoulders
Tuesday-plyos
Wednesday-Bis/Tris
Thursday-Plyos
Friday-Legs/Shoulders

I was originally going to do just legs on Friday, but once I realized my shoulders were lagging so much I decided to hammer them for the next few weeks.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What they are is where I stand vertical, drop down on to a decline push up bench with handles that puts me at 45 degrees, catch the little handles and decelerate til my chest touches the bar, then explode back up to vertical. It is actually a good substitute for med ball passes if you keep your core tight.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2004)

Same warm up 2 times thru

*Sagittal Plane*
lying DB tri extension  20x12, 25x10, 30 2 sets of 8
DB curl  30x12, 40x10, 50 2 sets of 8

*Transverse Plane*
Cable Tri extension  40x12, 45x10, 55x8, 55x6
Cable Curl  40x12, 50x10, 55 2 sets of 8

Cable Twist
40x15, 50 2 sets of 15

EDIT: I weighed in at 221.1 today.  I guess this just shows how easily I can put on the weight.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

You've got some big guns Dale


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Same warm up 2 times thru
> 
> *Sagittal Plane*
> lying DB tri extension  20x12, 25x10, 30 2 sets of 8
> ...



What's this sagittal/transverse business all about?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> What's this sagittal/transverse business all about?



I am trying to employ the Optimum performance training method.  This method changes a shitload of different variables, plane of motion being one of them.  So I figured that with exercises such as curls and tri extensons that are nearly exclusive to the sagittal plane in BB-type training, I would try to hit the other planes off and on.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Ooooookay.

Sooooo what does sagittal and transverse actually mean?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh, I didn't know that is what you were asking.  They are anatomical planes, the sagittal plane splits the body into right and left halves, the transverse plane splits the body into upper and lower parts and the frontal plane splits the body into front and back portions.  For example, standing DB curls would be motion in the sagittal plane, Cable curls where you are mimicking the front double bi pose is frontal plane, and transverse plane would be where your elbow is at shoulder level and you are curling towards your throat.  Different joint angles/kinematics because you are using different stabilizers and  the lever arm changes.  Prolly overkill with regards to BBing, but I wanted to see if this program based on performance would translate into size differences.


Oh, WRT my training, I took today off to play football.  I did a few box jumps when I was finished, but no structured plyometrics.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok, so I hit the gym today, progress is being made.

same Warm up 2 times through

Flat Bench-135x8, 205x10, 225x8, 225x7
DB Rows-70x8, 85x8, 100x8, 100x8
Incline Flye-40x8, 60x8, 60x8-Some dick hogged the 50's
Lat Pulldown-120x8, 150x8, 180x8, 210x6
DB Shoulder Press-40x8, 55x8, 65x6
Rear Delt raise (machine)-75x8, 120x8, 150x6

Played around with single leg squats, got 1 set of 4, ass to heel, and 1 set of 5, ass to heel, no balance assistance.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 15, 2004)

Same Warm up 2 times through

DB Curls-35x10, 45x10, 55x8
DB lying tri extension-20x10, 25x10, 30x8
1 arm preacher curl (Machine)-30x10, 40x10, 50x8
Single-arm tri-pushdown (On dip-assisted machine) -40x10, 60x10, 80x8


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 17, 2004)

Today OI did legs for the first time in at least a month, prolly 2.

Same warm-up, minus the crossover squats, 2 times through.


Squats (Ass to floor)-135x8, 225x8, 275x8, 315 2 sets of 6
Leg Curl-120x8, 165x8, 210x8, 255x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> On dip-assisted machine


Does that mean they assist the "Dip"?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2004)

Pretty nice squats, especially for not hitting legs for a while.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Does that mean they assist the "Dip"?



You know the machine that you use when you are too much of a pussy to be able to do dips or pull ups on your own?  Wait, what am I thinking, of course you do.     I do pushdowns on the portion where you would put your knees on with an open hand.

Cow Pimp-Yeah, I didn't think I would go over 275, but I said what the hell.  Apparently the plyos I was doing maintained some semblance of leg strength, I hadn't gone over 225 since April.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2004)

Arms 16 5/8"
Shoulders 52" 
Chest unflexed 44 1/2"
Abdomen 34 3/4"
Hips 38 5/8"
Thigh unflexed 25 1/4" 25 1/2"
Calf Unflexed 16 7/8" 17"

Skinfolds
Chest 6mm
Abdomen 25mm
Thigh 6mm

Weight-225 last friday


I don't know what the deal is, I feel fat as shit and my abdomen skinfold stays the same, I guess it is just from all the extra chow in my gut.  I am happy with the growth elsewhere, though.  I put on alot in the past 3-4 weeks, hope to get a little bigger before the cut.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

Damn Dale.. when do we get updated pics?  Or will they be in a thread over on Avant?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't know what the deal is, I feel fat as shit



I know this feeling. However, at other times, i don't feel too bad.

All i'll say is that i've had a _very_ good time getting to this state, so i don't mind so much.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2004)

Here was today, I lifted at 2pm

Same warm-up 1 times thru

Lat Pulldown-120x8, 165x8, 210 2 sets of 8
Incline Bench-135x8, 185 3 sets of 7
Cable Row w/rope attachment-105x8, 165x8, 195 2 sets of 6
Pec Deck-105x8, 135x8, 165x8, 180x8
Hammer Strength behind the neck press-150x8, 190x8, 240x5
Cabe Lateral Raise-30x8, 45x8

My joints were killing me so I had to cut it short.  I think this extremely cold dry weather that we got today (It dropped 30 degrees overnight) caused some problems for me.

Premier-I will have before pics up here around Jan 3 for the cut.

TCD-I know what ya mean.  My general feeling right now is that I will be parttaking in the T3 for the cut to expedite the process.  Kicking around using Anabolic Matrix to slow down any muscle loss possibly as well.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

What is Anabolic Matrix?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2004)

Prince's stuff.  It is basically high grade tribulus and Tongkat Ali, supposed to raise test naturally.  I got good results from Red Kat a while back and since I have never tried a tribulus product I figured I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool. what sort of dosing are you thinking fo the T3?

I can't really afford any fancy shit like that. I have some 1AD left over and sprints.

If anyone wishes to send me some drugs, please by all means, feel free.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2004)

I will prolly either do 40mcg a day or 60mcg then taper down at the end.  I only want to enhance the metabolism enough to cover the fat released thru Rhodiola and don't want to catabolize too much muscle.

T3 isn't all that bad price-wise.  Between the anabolic matrix, Rhodiola, and T3 I will only spend like $110 for 7 weeks worth of stuff.  I am thinking of adding in BCAAs as well.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

I used T3 along with ONE last year.

Honestly, i didn't notice any accelerated fat loss from it, but i do think it helped put a bit muscle on me in conjunction with the ONE.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2004)

Pill or research liquid T3?

I used pills and I noticed that while on I didn't lose a huge amount of fat, but after I finished up I started shedding fat like a mofo.  I will be using a more reliable source this time, however.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> If anyone wishes to send me some drugs, please by all means, feel free.



I've got some soon-to-expire Ibuprofen.  Where should I send them?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I've got some soon-to-expire Ibuprofen.  Where should I send them?



Mash em up to look like coke so that customs gives him a hard time.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Pill or research liquid T3?
> 
> I used pills and I noticed that while on I didn't lose a huge amount of fat, but after I finished up I started shedding fat like a mofo.  I will be using a more reliable source this time, however.



What the fuck is research liquid T3?

I had the pills.

I went as high as 125mcg for a couple of days while using the ONE. Generally stuck around the 75mcg region though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2004)

Just bought my supps.

2 bottles of Anabolic Matrix
60 caps 500mg Rhodiola Rosea
2 lbs ICE BCAAs
100 20mcg T3


----------



## Robboe (Dec 22, 2004)

I thought cytomel came in 25mcg tabs?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2004)

UK generic.  Tertroxin.  Much cheaper and reputable.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok


Same Warm up 2x thru

1-arm Lying tri extension-20x10, 25x8, 35x8
DB Curls-35x10, 45x8, 55x8
Transverse cable tri extension-30x10, 40x8, 50x8
Overhead Curls-45x10, 60x8, 75x8


EDIT:  224.4lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

Forgot to say what the hell I am doing now.

My plan of attack is to do between 8-10 reps on every set, going to failure on the last one only.  I am done with doing 12-15 rep warm-ups, they are useless and only seem to tire me, plus it takes longer.  When I get into my cut, I will be doing mostly explosive stuff, the Power Phase, of OPT.  I am figuring that focusing on the phosphagen system for energy will prevent all the head rushes I get from low blood sugar.  This will be reflected in my cardio as weill, I will be doing agility ladder stuff with plenty of rest in between sets so as to be able to go explosively on every one.  When I get a little closer to the end of the cut I will shorten up the rest periods a bit.

On a shitty note, I won't be going to the Arnold, I have to go to Pittsburgh that weekend to get trained on these fucking shitty thing we are using in our study which are a pain in the ass.  Why the fuck couldn't I get sent to Cali or Florida.  Pittsburgh is one step above shit-ass Jersey.


----------



## stikyicky (Dec 23, 2004)

very interesting


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh is one step above shit-ass Jersey.



Bahaha!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 23, 2004)

What is your line of employment, Dale?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

FBI-Female Body Inspector.

In my time off I do clinical research.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

No arnold, you puss.  Scared already.  Damn you!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

I would prolly get all the bitches anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Dale, hope you have a good one and come back to find your top score shattered


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

So, I am back and hit the gym today.  My supplement regimen was...

T3 40mcg upon awakening @ 8:30
Multivitamin at 10am with first meal
Rhodiola 500mg @12 noon
T3 20mcg @ 1:30pm
3 scoops of Ice during workout @2:30pm
Anabolic Matrix 3 pills @10:30 with last meal


Workout
Same warm-up except I cut anything with reps in half
Rim Jumps 4 sets of 6
45 degree angle push ups-4 sets of 6
Cleans-115 2 sets of 8, 135 4 sets of 8
Rack Deads-225x8, 275 3 sets of 6-Grip wore out
5 minutes reaction ball drills
20 minutes agility ladder drills

Ended up taking about an hour and a half

Meals-
10am-2 chicken burritos=400kcals
5pm-Roast Beef sandwich=500kcals
8pm-Raisin Bran w/carb countdown FF milk=450kcals
10:30pm-Salad with 4 farm fresh eggs and shiitake mushroom dressing=500kcals

Rough day dietwise, I had a full day my first day back of work, had no groceries, and had to go buy a new cell since my old one got into a fight with the washing machine and lost.  I will be better tomorrow, but cals will not be much higher.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> and had to go buy a new cell since my old one got into a fight with the washing machine and lost.



Damn.  My money was on the phone...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2005)

I weighed in at 225.9 today.

8:30am-T3 40mcg
9:45am-Rhodiola Rosea
2 chicken burritos-400kcals
10:30am-Workout 3 scoops of ICE
12:30pm-T3 20mcg
1:30pm-Smartpop Popcorn-220kcals, forgot protein at other site
5pm-Raisin Bran-500kcals, added in a half serving.
8pm-Shitload of Cashews and a salad w/3 boiled eggs-About 600kcals





Workout-
Same Warm up
Jump Squats-115 2 sets of 8, 135 4 sets of 8
DB Box Squats-50's 3 sets of 8
Leg Curls-150x8, 195x8, 225x8

Agility Ladder Drills-30 minutes

I have also decided on what my routine will consist of and will post it tonight.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 5, 2005)

You've lost nearly 5lbs in two days?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2005)

No, 1 lbs, I was 226.9 yesterday.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 5, 2005)

You told me you were 230lbs, you fibbing bastard.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2005)

I was 230 on Sunday night, but on a Shitty scale up in VT.  The one I used today gets calibrated fortnightly and will be the one I use from here on out.

I was 230 from about xmas on.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> On a shitty note, I won't be going to the Arnold



That sucks.   

By the way Happy New Year, haven't spoken to you since everyone was pie eyed in IRC before Christmas!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That sucks.
> 
> By the way Happy New Year, haven't spoken to you since everyone was pie eyed in IRC before Christmas!



Ahhh, good times, good times.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2005)

Today-

Diet-
8:30 am-T3 40mcg
9:30am 2 chix Burritos-400kcals
500mg Rhodiola
Multi-Vitamin
11:30am-T3 20mcg
12:00pm-Workout
2:00pm-Smartpop Popcorn, 1 serving of Nectar-310kcals


I will update my stuff by editing this post with what I eat from now until bed.  I will be taking all my T3 upon awakening from now on.  I forgot the anabolic matrix last night, oh well, I will remember tonight.

I weighed 223.9lbs today.  I can see a major difference in my gut which is good and bad.  I anot so bloated from all the food which makes it not stick out too much, but I gained a nice pouch on my lower abs from the holidays.  I bet if I don't cheat this weekend I will be down at least 10lbs.  :d


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2005)

shit you eat like fuck all.... You eat more later in the day?

or is it extreme for the eight weeks?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2005)

First 5 days to shrink down the stomach and lower appetite.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you always eat like that.  I mean to 'shrink the stomach'?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2005)

What do you mean?  During every cut that follows a ridiculous binge (re: after the holidays) I make cals scarce the first few days, that way my stomach fills up faster thereon out.  Prolly more of a hormonal shift due to the stomach no longer being overstretched, but I call it shrinking the stomach.  It has always worked for me.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats all I wanted to know, is if you did it before every cut.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2005)

Only the ones after eating like an ahole for 3 or more weeks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2005)

Today-

Same Warm up

Push Jerk 6 sets of 135x8
Bench Press 135x8, 205 3 sets of 8
50 minutes agility ladder

took all my supps and ate pretty much the same as yesterday.

Oh Yeah, weighed in at 224.1.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 10, 2005)

Today

Same warm up 1 time through

Cleans-135x8, 155x8, 155x8, 155x6, 155x6, 135x8
Push Press-6 sets of 135x8
Squat-225x8, 225x8, 3 sets of 225x6

Agility Ladder stuff for 25 minutes.

I also played Doubles Tennis for 2 hours this am.  I took all my supps today.

Weighed in at 220.7.  Oh, and I ate pizza last night.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 10, 2005)

You suck Dale.   Even with a less than stellar diet, I'll predict you'll be ripped in 2 months or so. Maybe less, depending on what your ultimate goals are.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2005)

So, here is today, precisely 1 week since starting...

Same Warm up 2 times thru

Bench Press-135x8, 3 sets of 8 at 205lbs
Lat Pulldown-120x8, 195lbs 3 sets fo 8
Rear Delt Riase-30x8, 35lbs 2 sets of 8
DB Curls-35x8, 45lbs 2 sets of 8
Tri Pushdown on dip assist machine-90lbs 3 sets of 8

30 minutes of agility ladder stuff.  My rest time has significantly dropped in just a week.

I weighed in at 218.4lbs prior to lifting.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I weighed in at 218.4lbs prior to lifting.




You Fuqqer


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

Day off today, and I needed it.  Ate like a tubbo last night because I don't want to exceed my first goal of 10lbs by too much or I will be on the fast track to a can of dog food by week 8.  Gained .4 lbs.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2005)

A refeed or just an anything you can eat binge?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

Just a one meal refeed kinda thing.  It actually wasn't all that bad, a big pot of mussels, fries, and a piece of bread.  May have snuck in a couple of specialty brews in there as well.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2005)

I think you should do it again tonight.

And the day after.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha, nah, only jestin'.

I should probably schedule some sort of refeed soon, cause by Sunday i'll have done two full weeks and not carbed up yet. Although my carbs are hardly low (300g/day) so it may not make a difference.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, I will be refeeding hard on Sunday during the NFL playoff games.  I will need to schedule weigh-in 2 right before that.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2005)

New pics on sunday remember.

Oh, and me and thee need to put our pics up in that thread on Avant. I know you've got yours up in our other thread, but i think the "official" one is over there cause Steve wants control over his pics.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

It took me forever to attach those mofos on here.  What is the thread over at avant, I only found Stephanie's journal over there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn your taking weight off fast!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It took me forever to attach those mofos on here.  What is the thread over at avant, I only found Stephanie's journal over there.



Go to the members pics forum at the bottom. The thread is comp stats and pics.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn your taking weight off fast!



I know, alot faster than I expected.  My boss, who I only see on a weekly basis, mentioned that I look like I have lost a ton of weight.

As I mentioned in the T3 thread over at the Anabolic Zone, I am not upping cals, they are gonna stay right where they are until I get below 210.  I haven't been below 210 for at least a year and haven't been under 205 for at least 2 years.  I foresee this as being my greatest cut and as long as I come off the T3 well I don't see myself ever going over 10% bodyfat again.  At least that is what I am telling myself.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Well that's awesome Dale. Good luck! Your doing a bang up job already


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

You're going to be ripped before you know it.  How much weight have you lost thus far?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

10 lbs.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2005)

Today-

Same warm up 2x thru

Cleans-135lbs 4 sets of 8, 145 2 sets of 8
Push Press-135lbs 6 sets of 8
Jump Squat-135lbs 6 sets of 8

Agility Ladder Drills 35 minutes

I took deep squats out of this day, I am trying to make Mondays and Thursdays explosive day and deep squats are not all that explosive.

Weight-217.2lbs


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 13, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-
> Weight-217.2lbs


  Shit Dale, you just keep dropping weight.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 14, 2005)

I know, I didn't even lift the day before the weigh-in.  I bet I am near 215 today.  I will hover in on this weight at least until my official 2 week wrigh-in, so that I am able to progress thru the next 3 checkpoints without having to eat dog food.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 14, 2005)

Today-

Same Warm up 2x thru

Flat Bench-135x8, 205lbs 2 sets of 8, 215x8
Cable Row-120x8, 165x8, 180lbs 2 sets of 8
Cable Lateral Raise-30x8, 45lbs 2 sets of 8
DB Preacher Curl-25x8, 35lbs 2 sets of 8
Tri pulldown with pulley overhead- 70x8, 90lbs 2 sets of 8

30 minutes Agility Ladder Stuff

Oddly enough, I forgot to take the Rhodiola today until after my workout and this was the first time I got head rushes indicative of low blood sugar.  Hmmm.

Weight- 216.8lbs preworkout, full stomach.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Whats your dose of Rhodiola again?  And is it necissary to use, while on T3?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Scratch the first question.. I looked back a page


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 14, 2005)

Not necessary, but it feels quite nice.  I did get a bunch of low blood sugar head rushes the last time I tried T3, but like I said, I think it was underdosed.  I was actually really surprised how long it took to get the head rush from such low cals.  I am thinking possibly that the fat being released by the Rhodiola is takin care of business energy-wise, but who knows.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 16, 2005)

Fuck me, you're dropping weight like a murderer on death row.

Updates are due on Avant today mate.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2005)

I will post stats tomorrow, as I am going to the gym and want to stick to that scale.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2005)

Today-

Random Warm up-All the BBall courts were taken up.

Clean-135lbs 3 sets of 8, 145lbs 3 sets of 8
Push Press-135lbs 4 sets of 8, 145lbs 2 sets of 8
Jump Squat-135lbs 6 sets of 8

No cardio, couldn't get space on the basketball courts.

Weighed in at 216.9lbs after 2 nights of drinking and pigging out during NFL games.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

What the hell do you mod?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2005)

Deez nuts.  

And if I hear any more sass I will delete your post and ban you.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

I know my rights slut.  Only Super mods can ban mua   Thats cool man, congrats.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2005)

Spank you Greenwall, Spank you very much.  

Ok, here is today...

Same Warm up 2x thru

8 40yd sprints

4 full speed, 4 at about 80%

Bench Press-135lbsx8, 215lbs 3 sets of 8
Lat Pulldown-120lbsx8, 180lbs 3 sets of 8
Tri pushdown on dip assist-90x8, 100lbs 2 sets of 8
1-arm preacher curl-40x8, 50x8, 50x8

I think that is it.  In the interest of time I had to cut shoulders out, but they get hit enough on Monday/Thursday anyway.

Weight-215.6lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh snap, not good...

I think I pulled my semi-membranosus, I can hardly flex my knee unless I am externally rotated.  It has gotten better since I woke up, hopefully it is fine after today which is my day off.  Otherwise the legs and explosive lifts are gone for a week or 2 as well as the speed and agility stuff.  I really should have taken it easier on the sprints yesterday.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats fucked.

What would happen if you were to use T3 on a bulk?  Would it still burn the fat, or do you need to be in a caloric deficit?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2005)

Low dose T3 and an androgen would be very good for a bulk, it would keep some of the fat off and increase protein utilization.  It would be dose dependent, of course.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Low dose T3 and an androgen would be very good for a bulk, it would keep some of the fat off and increase protein utilization.  It would be dose dependent, of course.



I know someone who has ran a very successful bulk using gear and low dose (25mcg/day) T3 for increased protein synthesis.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I lifted yesterday but I had to take it easy because of my leg, so no explosive lifts.  I just did pushing exercises but since it was completely unorganized I won't log it here.  I am taking today off and will hit the weights tomorrow.  Might be raising my T3 dose, I will decide when I weigh-in tomorrow.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2005)

Any comments on your weight loss.  any significant concerns not using an androgen with the t3?  Any comments on the Anabolic Matrix?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 21, 2005)

Actually, I do have some stuff.

My strength is the same minus the injury.  Weight is still around the same, I cheated last night and will cheat tonight, but I will hit the gym hard tomorrow.  I am guessing I will be below 210 by the end of last week.

An interesting note on the Anabolic Matrix.  I hooked up with a chick last night but got no, just dry humping.  I have never had blue balls before and I am guessing what I had today was just that.  They swelled up to about 3 times their normal size and were extremely painful.  I guess that may have something to do with the matrix because I have dry humped for much longer before.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 24, 2005)

You ok, Bud?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, nuts are clear.  


So, first day back doing explosive stuff after my little hammie injury.

Same Warm up 2x thru-My hammie was really tight and my lungs burned, I think it was a mix of 5 days from energy system stuff and going out too hard.

Had to change my lifts up because the gym was packed.

DB Snatch-30x8, 40x8, 50x8
DB Push Press-45x8, 55lbs 5 sets of 8
Jump Squats-45lbs 6 sets of 8

Did 30 minutes on the bike, then I did some lateral movement and backpedal stuff.  Didn't want to overuse the hammy.  It took a while to loosen up so I may do the same tomorrow.


Weight-213.9lbs, this surprised me as I cheated like a mofo yesterday and I missed 2 energy system days.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 24, 2005)

You is dropping weight like Oprah's son.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, this last week surprised me, I thought I would be up a pound or 2 and need to kick some ass this week.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, nuts are clear.
> 
> 
> So, first day back doing explosive stuff after my little hammie injury.
> ...




Do you perform the jump squats with 45lb dumbells in your hand or with a 45lb barbell on you back?

Nice workout though, real explosive.  9 sets of push press is brutal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow, weight loss is outpacing me by a measured rate, and you had less to loss.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Do you perform the jump squats with 45lb dumbells in your hand or with a 45lb barbell on you back?
> 
> Nice workout though, real explosive.  9 sets of push press is brutal.




I typically use a BB with 45s on each side.  Today I just used the Bar cuz I injured my hammie sprinting last week.  Let me rephrase that, I injured my hammie stopping after a sprint last week.  Anyway, I prefer the bar on my back, 135lbs is light enough so I can keep it on my shoulders rather than have it fly up at the top and I feel more shoulder stability over using a DB in each hand.  

Regardless, I like these explosive lifts, they fatigue the hell out of me.  Plus it gives me a reason to rest for 3 minutes.  It has definitely translated into better performance, I bet I am faster than I have ever been.  I so wish I would have known about all this stuff in high school.  Although I was quite the slacker in high school.  

TP-The T3 is just starting to have a cumulative effect, I think.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

Today

Same Warmup 2x thru

Bench-135x8, 215lbs 3 sets of 8
DB Row-70x8, 90lbs 3 sets of 8
Rear Delt Raise-30x8, 40lbs 2 sets of 8
DB Curl-35x8,45lbs 2 sets of 8
Cabe tri extension (Transverse)-40lbs 3 sets of 8

25 minutes on recumbent bike

Weight 213.7


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 27, 2005)

Same warm up 2x thru

all exercises with 135

Cleans-6 sets of 8
Push Jerk-6 sets of8 
Jump Squat-6 sets of 8

Did some light sprinting, some skater drills, and 20 minutes on the bike.

Weight-210.4lbs    I am gonna have some beers and appetizers tonight so that I don't come in on Sunday too far below expected.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Same warm up 2x thru
> 
> all exercises with 135
> 
> ...




how many more weeks of dieting do you have?  Sunday the last day?  What is your BF% down to now?

Nice workout.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how many more weeks of dieting do you have?  Sunday the last day?



Nope. Sunday is just checkpoint 2. He's got another 4 weeks minimum to go yet. 

Dale, have you dropped like 20lbs in 4 weeks?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 28, 2005)

It will be 16lbs if I hit 211 on Sunday.

I forgot to ask, does anyone know anything about T3 effecting cardio capacity or oxygen extraction?  When I was doing my lifts my lungs were starting to burn and they haven't burned that bad before.  Maybe it is cuz I had to take a week or so off from doing lifts and I am not acclimated back yet.  I am thinking it may be because I am using much more oxygen since I upped my dosage of T3 to 80mcg and I am trying to breathe harder to compensate.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 30, 2005)

I've not heard of that before.

Check point 2 today boyo, get them up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2005)

I am going on a sabatical for a couple days.  I am going to my grandfathers funeral up in VT so I will not be able to log anything.  I will lift, just won't be writing it here.  I am supposed to do explosive lifts today, but my roommates cats decided to sit outside my door last night and meow all night, regardless of my kicking their little asses twice.  I am on like 2 hours sleep right now.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the sig, Dale.

bash.org is the best website on the Internet today. I reckon it's light years ahead of Maddox and Tucker's sites.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, that site slays me.

Well, gained back a couple pounds from my sabbatical, and the Super Bowl is 3 days away, not looking good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 5, 2005)

S0 now that I am back, I will prolly just play some football.  I just counted my T3 and am putting the remainder of my cycle in so I don't fuck it up.

*4 Pills/day thru and including 2/22
3 pills/day for 4 days
2 pills/day for 3 days
1 pill/day for 3 days*

That finishes the bottle.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

does it make ya sweat like a pig?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, especially now that it has warmed up a bit.

Here is today

Same Warm up 2x thru

Cleans-6 sets of 8
Push Jerk-6 sets of 8
Jump Squat-6 sets of 8


I noticed that I had to rest alot longer between sets this time thru, but my performance during the sets was above and beyond what it has been.

I think I am doing a CKD from here on out by the way.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

Just trying to ensure you make the checkpoint weight is ya? You big cheaty.

P.s.

<sukumade> i'm out like michael j fox in jenga


I love Bash.org


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 7, 2005)

Bash is great.

I don't think I will make Sunday regardless, but I was going keto for the last 2 weeks anyway, what's another week?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2005)

Today

Same warm up 2 x thru

Sprints
4 20yd accels
2 40yd form runs
4 Square in/out sprints

Bench-135x8, 215x8, 215x8, 215x8
Lat Pulldown-120x8, 195x8, 195x8
1-arm tri pushdown-40x8, 50x8
Rope Hammer Curl-110x8, 130x8
1 legged squats-3 sets of 4-no weight ass to heels


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, on an extremely positive performance note, I added 5 inches to my vertical jump without any specific jump training.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work, young 'un.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats insane.. Do you think its because your lighter  or the training have something to do with it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2005)

Training probably.  I am at 211.6 now, when I originally tested my vertical 4+ months ago I was 213.  Some of it has to do with coordination, but I think most has to do with the cleans and jump squats.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2005)

Dale, you game for extending the comp to 10-12 weeks?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 11, 2005)

I will be cutting thru then anyway, so game on.


Today-

Basically the same warm up, just not exactly the same because the courts were full.

6 form sprints for 20-30 yds,

1-arm Snatch-50lbs 3 sets of 8 each side
Push Press-135lbs 6 sets of 8
Jump Squat-135lbs 6 sets of 8


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorted.

Come up with an extention to your original target weights for the additonal checkpoints. Looks like me, you and Matt are gonna do 12 weeks. I think Steve may only do 10 if he plays more than the original 8.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 13, 2005)

I will stop when I hit my goal of a 37.5 inch stomach, whenever that may be.  Hopefully sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2005)

Same Warm up 2x thru-I busted through this hit hardcore.

Cleans-145lbs 4 sets of 8.  135lbs 2 sets of 8
PUSH Jerk-135lbs 6 sets of 8
Jump Squat- 135lbs 3 sets of 8

Had to cut her short as I ran out of time.

Weight-209.6lbs, missed the goal by 3.7lbs.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 16, 2005)

Today

Same warm up 2x thru

Around 10 sprints
Some vertical jumps
Standing broad jumps-I got 8'10" on this one

Incline Bench-135x8, 185lbs 3 sets of 8
DB Rows-70x8, 90lbs 2 sets of 8
Transverse Tri extension-40x8, 50x8
Cable Curls, upper arm parallel to ground-40x8, 50x8


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

how did you do a transverse plane tricep ext.??  the elbow only flexes and extends in the sagital plane, no??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 16, 2005)

If your arm is at your side it is sagittal.  I face a mirror kind of like if you were doing a cable crossover.  Then I form a human cross with my body, with the active arm being opposite that of the cable.  So your hand starts at the chest and extends outwards to the cross position while your armpit remains at a 90 degree angle to your body.  I believe that would be considered a transverse plane movement.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If your arm is at your side it is sagittal.  I face a mirror kind of like if you were doing a cable crossover.  Then I form a human cross with my body, with the active arm being opposite that of the cable.  So your hand starts at the chest and extends outwards to the cross position while your armpit remains at a 90 degree angle to your body.  I believe that would be considered a transverse plane movement.




oh, i see what you are saying.  I guess you could call it tranvsverse pecause of the position of the shoulder (in horizontal flexion).  But the shoulder isn't moving at all and techniqully the elbow (and the knee for that matter) only move in the sagital plane, no matter where you are holding your arm.  Whatever though.  Doen't really matter.  Sounds like a cool exercise.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2005)

I hear ya, just didn't know what to call it and sagittal plane tricep extension doesn't do it justice.

So, I missed Friday which is no big deal, I go balls to the walls this week with some form of training everyday to combat my coming off of T3.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2005)

Are you goint to take anything specific to help thyroid pct?  gugelstones/7 keto etc?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2005)

Thyroid Energy, which has the gugguls in it as well as kelp and other shit.  It is made by NOW Foods.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2005)

Just recommended dosing per day?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I am kicking that around right now.  I am either going to go recommended dose for a while or double dose for a quick 2 week cutter/PCT.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2005)

Today

Same Warm up 2x thru

Cleans-145lbs 6 sets of 8
Push Jerk-135lbs 6 sets if 8
Jump Squat-135lbs 6 sets of 8


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 22, 2005)

Did a small warm up and lateral movement/agility drills


Did 10 30yd sprints.

weighed 209lbs.  Thought I would have gained a bit more from adding carbs back into the mix.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Thyroid Energy, which has the gugguls in it as well as kelp and other shit.  It is made by NOW Foods.


And your taking that as PCT after taking the T3?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, T3=Triiodothyronine, not the T300 Testosterone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

How long were you on the T3 and did you like the loss? I just ordered a bottle.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought T3 was a movie with the Govenator?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 22, 2005)

I really like it, but let me talk to ya in a week or 2 when I am completely off of it.  First time I did it I came off fine and actually got a nice kick from my thyroid.  It is certainly something you should make sure you are up on before taking it.  Personally, I feel you should take it as a suppository with some rum, but that's just me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is yesterday

Same warm up 1x thru

Bench press-135x8, 215lbs 3 sets of 8
Close grip lat pulldown-120x8, 3 sets 195x8
1 arm Lying tri extension-20x8, 25x8, 30x8
1 arm preacher curl-40lbs 3 sets of 8

Today I will take off and maybe just toss the ole lambskin around.  Oops, pigskin, I meant pigskin.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

Just got my T3. How long did you or are you going to stay on for?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 28, 2005)

I went 8 weeks, starting my taper at the end of 6 weeks.

Today

Same warm up 2x thru

1 arm snatch-40x8, 50x8, 60x8
Push Jerk-135lbs 6 sets of 8

Skipped the jump squats because I ran out of time.  I was really strong during my workout, I figured I would be screwed because of my little food poisoning issue on Friday but all went far better than expected.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Food poisoning?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Food poisioning?


He ate Indian food and pissed 8lbs of shit all night


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 2, 2005)

Yesterday-

Same Warm up 2x thru

8 40yd sprints-1st 2 were 75%, rest were 100%
Side Shuffle Drill-4 sets
Standing long jumps-10
Single leg standing long jumps-4
Single leg bounds-10 each side

My endurance is way up.  I am typically burnt after the first set of my warm up but yesterday I blew right thru it like cake.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Cake.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 2, 2005)

Today

Same Warm up 2x thru

Incline Bench-135x8, 185lbs 2 sets of 8
Cable Flye-50x8, 60x8
Lat Pulldown-120x8, 195lbs 2 sets of 8
Cable Rear Delt Flye-30x8, 35x8
Tri pushdown on dip assist-90x8, 100lbs 2 sets of 8
DB Curls-40x8, 50x8

My rest requirement between sets is definitely dropping substantially this week.  I feel really good, I could have went up in weight in all exercises minus lat pulldown but today isn't about pushing heavy weights, it is about maintaining strength during this mostly explosive part of the periodization while calorie restricted.  Regardless I think I am going to raise the weights next week just to see.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 4, 2005)

Today-Same warm up 2x thru

Cleans-145lbs 6 sets of 8
Push Jerk-145lbs 6 sets of 8
Jump Squat-145lbs 6 sets of 8

Endurance is up as I do not need to rest very long between sets.  I still give myself 2 minutes, but I am much better after 1 minute than I used to be.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2005)

Same warm up 2x thru...

Basically just did sprints and agility drills today.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 9, 2005)

Today-

Same Warm up 2x thru

Bench Press-135x8, 215x8, 225x8, 245x5, 245x4, Superset-245x3, 225x4, 135x7
Pec Dec-125lbs 4 sets of 8
Lying 1-arm tri extension-25x8, 35lbs 3 sets of 8


Oh, BTW, I am going into a BBing type workout for this week to see if I want to switch to it for a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

What will the split look like?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 10, 2005)

Prolly Ches/tris, back/bis, shoulders/legs.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

Your input (or "output") is required in yannick's journal.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2005)

K, gotcha.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 14, 2005)

Today-

No warm up

Barbell Row-135x10, 185x8, 205x8, 205x8, 205x7, 205x8
Lat Pulldown-135x8, 180lbs 3 sets of 8
Hammer Curls-40x8, 45lbs 3 sets of 8

Jumped rope for about 10 minutes.  This hurt like hell as I have weighted handles for my jump rope.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> This hurt like hell as I have weighted handles for my jump rope.



where'd you get those?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 16, 2005)

Got em at Champs, they are called 'Weigh to Jump".  They have metal pipes in each handle.  When I become less of a pussy, I may fill the handles up with sand too.

Today-

Same warm up 2x thru

Bench Press-135x8, 205x8, 225x9, 245x3, 245x3, 245x2, 225x3, 225x3
Pectoral Flye Machine-120x8, 150x8, 180x4, 165x6
Arm Extension Machinep-90x8, 110x8, 110x8, 110x6


Did some lateral, forward, backward sprint combinations.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Yan http://www6.mailordercentral.com/ironmind/prodinfo.asp?number=1381&variation=&aitem=1&mitem=1

Edit: thats just a weighted rope.. You could always modify it though.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 25, 2005)

Where you at Dale? Ready for the final pics this weekend?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 25, 2005)

I have been absolutely swamped with work this week, but here is where I stand.

I didn't work out this week, but I attended 3 Football practices, I am in a flag league here.  I should be slightly better than I was in my last pics, prolly 2-3lbs lighter, but I feel bigger.  I will take pics Sunday morning and do measurements Monday as that is when I will weigh-in.  I will also be hitting the gym today for a full body explosion and tomorrow I have a game.

I will be continuing my cut until I am down to around 200-205 at which point I shall go on a slow bulk.  Still kickin around which supplements to take.  So far I am going to use Rhodiola, Sesathin, and I don't know what else.  I am going to get some of that protein pudding too just so that I will have some chow at work if I get hungry.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Why do you always take Rhodiola?  I remember reading that it helps the body adapt in some way(stressful situations?).. but what exactly is it good for?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

The first weekend of May I am going to be attending an NASM workshops/convention so that I can renew my certification.  Should be pretty cool.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why do you always take Rhodiola?  I remember reading that it helps the body adapt in some way(stressful situations?).. but what exactly is it good for?



It is an adaptogen so it helps the body to respond to general stress, but I take it for it's fat releasing potential.  Go to www.supplementwatch.com and look it up, there are tons of studies behind it.


Should be a cool seminar P-Funk.

So, I lifted today,whole body and have no idea what weights I did.  Did squat, bench, and lat pulldown among other things.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 27, 2005)

So, played Football again this weekend, hungover as per usual.  There is a guy on my team who is supposed to be really fast so I figured I would see how I would do in a little foot race with him.  The team we were playing was pretty slow and we lined up on the same side of the field so I said, "Let's smoke these fools."  Anyway, ball was snapped, we took off, and I had him by at least 4 steps after the first 20 yards.  Now, I just need to work on cutting ability and I should be fine.  I start Tennis on Wednesday so that will help.  I am thinking of adding more field drills into my routine and now that I have cleats I can do them outside without slipping.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 28, 2005)

So, here is today...

Same Warm up 1x thru

Squats-135x8, 225x8, 225x8, 275x8
dumbbell SLDL-60'sx8, 120'sx6, 120'sx6, 120'sx6
Leg Curls-120x8, 150x8, 180x8

I did a shitload of closed skill drills focusing mostly on split steps, drop steps, side shuffling, and crossovers.

I haven't worked a whole leg routine in a very long time and have not squatted more than 225 in at least 4 months, I have a feeling I may regret this tomorrow.  The last time I did SLDLs was prolly a year ago.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 29, 2005)

Holy fuck my legs hurt.

I did a small warm up today and alot of movements.  I went at about 80% speed doing the movements just looking to link them properly.  I worked on linking forward/backward movements with drop steps, side shuffles, and crossovers.

Then, I decided to do a bit of sprinting, just working on acceleration over the first 10 yards, then 40yd sprints at 75% just to work on form.  Then, like an idiot, I did 2 sprints at full out speed.

Legs hurt, ass hurts, lower back hurts, and I am tired, time to go home.

Peace.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Dale.  I ordered some.
http://www.supplementwatch.com/supatoz/supplement.asp?supplementId=243

EDIT: this site is awesome.  I have tons of reading to do, have any more?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 29, 2005)

No prob man.

This is the only good site I have found that is free.  There is another one that is a paysite, but the only difference is that they review manufacturers with no studies.  Stick with the one I gave you, but the other one is called

www.consumerreports.org


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2005)

Today

Same warm up 2x thru

Db Curl-30x8, 40x8, 50x8, 60x6
1arm cable hammer curl(no attachment)-30x8, 50x8, 60x8
Db preacher curl-25x8, 35x6, 35x6
Tri Pushdown (On dipp assist)-100x8, 110x8, 110x8
Hammer Strength Arm Extension-I did 3 sets of 8 but have no idea what weights I used.
In push up position with 1 arm, other arm draped across a bench (Tricep)-15x8, 20x8

Reverse hypers- no weight 1 sets of 10
1-legged squat-2 sets of 4, bodyweight only


I did 4 sets of each:

Lateral shuffle
Crossover step
Backpedal to drop step.

I am really hitting the gym hard to get my fat ass into tennis playing shape and to become what some would call more agile, but given my level of agility, I would call it training to fall less.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

hey Dale, you do your skill/agility work after your strength work? is there a rationale behind that, or is it just how you've always done things?

btw, whenever the rare event of me sprinting happens i always get a pump/DOMS in my Post. Delts :Shrug:


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 1, 2005)

Actually, i am doing it assbackwards from what the experts say to see what happens.  Plus, I don't notikce much CNS fatigue from the training I am doing.

The recommended progression is from a warm up, to agility drills, to speed work, to weights/conditioning if all done on the same day.

Over a periodized year, the experts also recommend you start with aerobic stuff in the off-season and then slowly make your way to speedwork up until and during the saeson.  I have actually found that my body responds better by working on speed first with long rest intervals and slowly but surely bringing my rest intervals down until they match my goal.

I have no idea why your post delts would hurt, could be form or a weakness.

Here is today

Light Warm up

DB Bench-60x8, 90x6, (90x4, 3, 2, 3, 2)-60 seconds rest between each set
DB Row-60x8, 90x8, (90x4, 4, 4, 4, 4)-60 seconds rest between each set
Db Shoulder Press- 40x8, (50x4, 4, 4, 4)-30 seconds rest between each set
Lat Pulldown-105x8, (150x4, 4, 4, 4)-30 seconds rest between each set
Pectoral flye machine-(120x8, 8, 8)-30 seconds rest between each set
Rear Delt Raise Machine-(105x8, 8, 8)-30 seconds rest between each set
Lateral Raise-(20x8, 25x8, 8)-Rest as I need it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, new focus.  Played tennis today, my abductors are weak in relation to my adductors.  I will be remedying this immediately.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2005)

Whew, just got done legs...


Squat-135x8G, 225x8G, 225x8G, 275x8, 275x8, 225x8G, 225x8G
SLDL-135x8G, 225 4 sets of 8G
1 Legged Press-160x8, 175x8, 190x8

The G means that I performed the set with a green therapy band wrapped around my legs at the knees.  I also did some random lateral movements with the band still around my legs imediately after the set.

Played tennis for 2 hours this am too, you could say I am fatigued a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

So the band was to help the abductors?  Thats pretty interesting..


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, I will let you know how it works out tomorrow wrt soreness.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Actually, i am doing it assbackwards from what the experts say to see what happens.  Plus, I don't notikce much CNS fatigue from the training I am doing.
> 
> The recommended progression is from a warm up, to agility drills, to speed work, to weights/conditioning if all done on the same day.



yea thats why i decided to ask. but i guess its all really theory...the more i'm reading and learning about sports conditioning the more i learn that nothing is set in stone.



			
				Dale said:
			
		

> Over a periodized year, the experts also recommend you start with aerobic stuff in the off-season and then slowly make your way to speedwork up until and during the saeson.  I have actually found that my body responds better by working on speed first with long rest intervals and slowly but surely bringing my rest intervals down until they match my goal.



makes sense, you know yourself better than anybody.



			
				Dale said:
			
		

> I have no idea why your post delts would hurt, could be form or a weakness.



that always puzzled me as well. you think i might be using too much arms? i really don't know much about sprinting form. i just read an article or two saying that plantar flexion could help with speed, other than that i just "run really fast"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2005)

How high are you pumping your arms up, and are they crossing in front of you?  They should go up to about chin level and should stay at the sides, ie, they should not come across your body.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> How high are you pumping your arms up, and are they crossing in front of you?  They should go up to about chin level and should stay at the sides, ie, they should not come across your body.



yes i did bring them across my body. i'll have to work on that and maybe the height part too but i'm not sure about that one.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2005)

It makes sense that you may get some pain if you bring them across your body.  I used to do that all the time when I was younger and less informed on running technique, which was way back in November of 2004.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It makes sense that you may get some pain if you bring them across your body.  I used to do that all the time when I was younger and less informed on running technique, which was way back in November of 2004.



sweet. yeah way back in 2k4 i didn't no anything about running period.

it looks like i'm gonna start sprinting, so you have any other advice for me on form?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2005)

www.charliefrancis.com has alot of info.  Only problem with that site is that alot of high schoolers go there and think he is a god or something, but most of them post on BB.com and not there.  You have to register to browse the forums.

With the sprinting, the most important thing is doing it slowly first to get the proper form.  One interesting thing I noticed was that when I made a conscious effort to cycle my legs so that my calves hit my hams at the top of the movement (I think it is called the recovery), I instantly came right into form.  The only other thing is making sure the right arm comes up when the left leg is up, and vice versa.  I actually didn't know that, that is what happens when you just focus on weight training stuff for 8 years.

After 2 weeks of doing form runs, I was noticeably faster.  I started them at about 50% effort and worked up to full speed by the second week.  Make sure you warm up extra very well, too, I ended up hurting my knee the first time out.

Here is today...

DB Shoulder Press-40x8, 3 sets of 45x8 with 30 seconds rest, 2 sets with only 6 reps
DB Curl-35x8, 35x8 5 sets, 30 seconds rest between sets
1-arm cable tri pulldown-5 sets 30x8, 30 seconds rest between sets
Cable Lat raise-4 sets 27.5x8, 30 seconds rest between sets
1 arm preacher curl (Machine)-4 sets 30x8, 30 seconds rest between sets
1 arm extension (Machine)-2 sets 30x8, 2 sets 40x8, 30 seconds rest between sets
DB Rear Delt Raise-3 sets 35x8, 30 seconds rest between sets


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 7, 2005)

Played tennis today for 90 minutes, did a bit of agility after...


80% sprints over 3 courts-4 reps
Baseline Side Shuffle (L, L, R, R)-4 reps
Baseline crossover (same as pro agility)-4 reps
Baseline Side Shuffle (Green Band)-4 reps

Of particular note, I was focusing extra hard on my footwork while playing and I played better.  I just focused on forming positive angles (Which is a misnomer if you ask me, what they are referring to is making acute angles with your joints in the direction you are moving).

I ate chinese food last night.  Apparently, I'm mature enough to cheat these days.  I only ate half of one combination and then threw it out when I was satisfied.  I weighed 211 today which is what I weighed yesterday.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> www.charliefrancis.com has alot of info.  Only problem with that site is that alot of high schoolers go there and think he is a god or something, but most of them post on BB.com and not there.  You have to register to browse the forums.
> 
> With the sprinting, the most important thing is doing it slowly first to get the proper form.  One interesting thing I noticed was that when I made a conscious effort to cycle my legs so that my calves hit my hams at the top of the movement (I think it is called the recovery), I instantly came right into form.  The only other thing is making sure the right arm comes up when the left leg is up, and vice versa.  I actually didn't know that, that is what happens when you just focus on weight training stuff for 8 years.
> 
> ...



sweet. thanks for the link, i'm gonna check it out. i never thought there was so much to running form, sounds cool.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 8, 2005)

Same Warm up 1x thru

Agility Drills-30 seconds rest between sets, 60 seconds between exercises.  10 yard distance, start in middle.


Lateral shuffle (L,L,R,R)-2 starting each side
Lateral crossover (L,R,R,L)-2 starting each side
Lateral shuffle (L,R,R,L)-2 starting each side
Lateral crossover (L,L,R,R)-2 starting each side

Total reps-36 shuffle, 36 crossover  (18 each side each movement)

After all of this my ass hit the floor for a good 4-5 minutes.  I figured I would be fine, but on the last set of crossovers I looked like a retarded ballerina.

Weights-

Bench Press-135x8, 225 (4,4,4,4) 45 second between sets, cheated on very last rep
V-Bar Rows-120x8, 210 (4,4,4,4) same rest as above
Pectoral Fly (Machine)-120x8, 165 (4,4,4,4) 30 seconds rest between sets, increase weight next workout.
Lat Pulldown-120x8, 180 (4,4,4,4) same rest as above, increase weight


*EDIT: I forgot I am going to try something I read wrt a recovery journal.  I will try to do this every day I train or do activity, but I am bad at being structured.  I wanna see what works.*

Hours of sleep- 7.5
Sleep quality- 7
Sleep interrupted- 1
Muscle soreness- 4
Joint soreness- 1
Geneal fatigue- 1
Desire to train- 7
Motivation- 6
Morning HR- didn't do
Bodyweight- 211.4


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, I played tennis at 9am.  I was very fast, but I hit the ball like shit.  I think I need to retool.  

Hours of sleep- 7.5
Sleep quality- 7.5
Sleep interrupted- 
Muscle soreness- 3
Joint soreness- 1
General fatigue- 1
Desire to train- 7
Motivation- 6
Morning HR- didn't do
Bodyweight- ?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2005)

Today-

No tennis, hitting partner sick

7 am
Same warm-up

Practiced serving f0r 30 minutes

*Agility drills-Conditioning * (30 second rest between sets, 60 seconds between exercises)
Lateral Shuffles (L,L,R,R)- 4
Lateral Crossover (L,Rx2,L)- 4
Lateral Shuffle (L,Rx2,L)- 4
Lateral Crossover (L,L,R,R)- 4

*Agility Drills-Form * (Near complete recovery)
T-Drill
          w/open step- 4 (2 each side)
          w/split step left- 4
          w/split step right- 4
Box Drill- 4 each side

*Weights* @ 12:45pm
Squats- 135x8, 225x8, 275(6,8,6,8)
SLDL- 225 (8,8,8,8,8)
Handle Oblique twist- 40(12,12,12)
1-leg squat- (2,3)
1-leg press- 95(8,8)

*Recovery*
Hours of sleep- 7.5
Sleep quality- 8.0
Sleep interrupted- 2 
Muscle soreness- 1.5
Joint soreness- 1
General fatigue- 2
Desire to train- 8.5
Motivation- 8
Morning HR- 54
Bodyweight- 210.8


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 13, 2005)

Today

7am-
Same Warm up

Tennis for 75 minutes

*Agility Drills * (Form-Full recovery) 

Pro Agility (Shuffle)-4 sets each side
Pro Agility- 4 sets each side

*Agility Drills * (Conditioning-30 seconds between sets, 60 seconds between exercises)

Agility Ladder
Icky Shuffle-4 sets up and back
2ins-4 sets up and back
Boxer Drill-4 sets up and back
Ali Shuffle ( 1 foot in each square)-4 sets up and back

*Weights*-12:30pm
DB Shoulder Press-35x8, 45(8,8,8,7) 30 seconds rest between sets
DB Curl-40(8,8,8,8) 30 seconds rest between sets
Cable tri extension (No handle)- 40 (8,8,8,8) 25 seconds rest between sets
Rear delt raise (Machine)-120(8,8,8,6) 30 seconds rest between sets
Cable Rope Hammer Curl-90(8,8,8,8) 25 seconds rest between sets
ri Pushdown (On dip assist)-90(8,8,8,8) 25 seconds rest between sets

*Recovery*
Hours of sleep- 6:50
Sleep quality- 7.0
Sleep interrupted- 1 
Muscle soreness- 3
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 2
Desire to train- 8.5
Motivation- 8
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- 210.8


----------



## Yanick (Apr 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today
> 
> 7am-
> Same Warm up
> ...



Hey Dale, anyway you can show me what some of these drills are? i'm also probably going to steal that recovery questionnaire thing, do you do it the morning of activity or morning after activity?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, in the morning I do it.

I can describe the drills for you as well as I can.

Pro agility is what they use at the NFL combine.  You mark off a 10yd field with 2 cones and start in the middle.  You turn in one direction, go to the cone, switch back in the opposite direction, go all the way to the other cone, turn back, and run back to where you started.  The shuffle version is just side shuffling instead of planting and turning.

For the other stuff you need either an agility ladder or you can mark off a 10 yard straightaway with sticks in the same manner as the aldder.  On Amazon.com I got a cheap ladder for $30 and it was a great investment.

Icky Shuffle is like the dance Icky Woods used to do in the end zone and is pretty hard to describe.

2-ins are just moving forward through the ladder and hitting every square with each foot.  So you go left foot box 1, right foot box 1, left foot box 2, right foot box 2.  Ver quick and always on the balls of your feet, which is how you should do all ladder drills once you get the form and sequencing down.

Boxer Drill-Honestly, I just didn't know what to name this.  It is a hoping drill where you start with the left foot in box 1, hop laterally to your left and land with your right foot in box 2.  You will look like a boxer dancing if you do it right.

Ali Shuffle-In this one, you are facing the side of the ladder instead of right in front of it (The ladder will be from left to right instead of straight ahead).  The way to do this by the book is to start with your left foot in box 1, scissor your legs so that your left foot comes out of the ladder and your right foot goes into the box the left one was in.  While you do this, you will be moving slightly lateral so that when you scissor your legs again, your left foot goes into box 2 and your right foot is outside of the ladder near where the rung is.  This version is similar to the 2-ins in that each foot will go in each box,  The version I did, only one foot goes in each box, so that the left foot goes into box 1, right foot in box 2, left foot in box 3, etc.  This works hip rotation a little more which is a trait I would like to improve for the tennis.

*Recovery*
Hours of sleep- 6:50
Sleep quality- 3
Sleep interrupted- 3
Muscle soreness- 3
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 6
Desire to train- 0
Motivation- 0
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- ??

I got shitfaced last night, which is reflected in this.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Hey Dale, anyway you can show me what some of these drills are? i'm also probably going to steal that recovery questionnaire thing, do you do it the morning of activity or morning after activity?




yan, a lot of these are in the NASM videos that you got with your certification package, remeber.  if you don't have them I do.


dale, all these sports specfic drills are great.  Are you currently playing any sports?  Like I have some friends that where varsity D1 soccer players adn still play in intense rec leagues so they do stuff like this along with olympic lifting programs to stay ontop of thier skills.  Are you just doing these for fun or to mix up old workouts?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

A little bit of both.  I started playing tennis again in July.  It is amazing to me, I was already faster than most anyone at the courts to begin with, including the tennis team, now it is insane how fast I can get around the court.  That pro-agility drill has helped me immensely.

I was using my ladder on Wednesday and one of the tennis pro's came over and talked with me about some of the drills I was doing.  I see him using the ladder for conditioning every so often and he wanted to know some things about speed.  He said he could tell a big difference in how fast I am now compared to last summer.

I'm playing in a flag football league too and it seems to be helping that too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

Yan is getting NASM certified?  Sweet.  I am kicking around the PES cert, but I don't know if they will consider my degree or not.  I will have to petition regardless.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yan is getting NASM certified?  Sweet.  I am kicking around the PES cert, but I don't know if they will consider my degree or not.  I will have to petition regardless.




yan IS nasm certified.  he did it when i did it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

Even better.  Yan is a PT then?  So is that horrible warehouse job of his at Bally's?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Even better.  Yan is a PT then?  So is that horrible warehouse job of his at Bally's?




Yan just doesn't practice...lol.


I think I may get certified through the NSCA.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

The PT one or the CSCS?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> The PT one or the CSCS?




CSCS


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

That is a hard test, but it is THE cert to have.  I would take it, but they only have it every so often and you have to take it somewhere rather than online.  I don't have a car so that is a problem.  I would have to study extra hard for that one, whereas I think I could just use the NASM materials to get through the PES.

I was actually considering taking the MS at CUP in Performance Enhancement offered thru NASM.  I am still kicking it around, I may do it in the Fall if they don't make me take 5 undergrad classes to get in.  I would have to be damn sure I wanted to work with athletes to invest $10k in it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 17, 2005)

I hurt real bad today for some reason.  I played football yesterday amd I started to feel it then.  My quads are very sore and my hip/knee are hurting.

*
Recovery*
Hours of sleep- 6:20
Sleep quality- 3
Sleep interrupted- 2
Muscle soreness- 7.5
Joint soreness- 6
General fatigue- 4
Desire to train- 4
Motivation- 4
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- ??
Had my BP taken today and it was 126/77 which is not bad for me at all.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2005)

Today

7am
Same Warm up

Agility-Near full recovery
Box drill-2x left side, 2x right side
T-Drill w/open step-2x each side
T-Drill w/Split Step-2x each side
Triangle Drill-2x each side

Weights-1pm 30 seconds rest between sets, no set rest period between exercises
incline press-135(8,8,8,8,8)
Bilateral DB Row-60's(8,8,8,8,8)
DB Flye-35's(8,8,8,8)
Rear Delt (DB)-25's(8,8,8,8)
Lat Pulldown-135(8,8,8,8)

*Recovery*
Hours of sleep- 7:00
Sleep quality- 7
Sleep interrupted- 1
Muscle soreness- 5.5
Joint soreness- 5
General fatigue- 5
Desire to train- 7
Motivation- 6
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- 215lbs

My legs are feeling much better now.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

dale, when are you going to return to explosive lifting?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2005)

Prolly in a couple of months.  I have really noticed a positive difference in the way I play now that I have been doing this short recovery lifting.  Tennis is not really that much of a power sport, it is more on the speed strength end, so it made sense for me to postpone those lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

i think tennis has turned into a power sport more now than ever.  I mean, you have these guys with nasty serves, just crushing the ball.  where as back in the day it was a lot more of a finess type game, IMO.  But, i don't watch a ton of tennis so you would know better than i.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, but it is all racquet speed.  The racquets these days don't weight shit either.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2005)

Today

7:40am
Same Warm up

Practiced serving for 25 minutes

Agility-
Pro Agility- 4 sets each way, 90 seconds rest betwee all but the last 2, 60 seconds for the last 2 RIs

Pro Agility Shuffle- 4 sets each way, 45 second RIs for all

Endurance-
Agility Ladder
Icky Shuffle- 4 sets up and back, 30 second RI
Ali Shuffle 1in- 2 sets 30 second RI

I was out of time so i didn't do last 2 sets of Ali Shuffle.  Plus I added extra sets on the pro agility.

I started Tricreatine Malate and Rhodiola on Monday and I must say my endurance was pretty good today.  Although it is hard to compare because some days I do agility stuff after 90 minutes of tennis.

*Recovery*
Hours of sleep- 7:50, this may be too much, I was slow getting out of bed
Sleep quality- 8.5
Sleep interrupted- 2
Muscle soreness- 3
Joint soreness- 5
General fatigue- 3
Desire to train- 8
Motivation- 7
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- 210.1lbs

My knees were sore this am, but that was it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks interesting Dale. How are you doing with keeping your losses from the Comp? I like how you scale all those things, I may steal that


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looks interesting Dale. How are you doing with keeping your losses from the Comp? I like how you scale all those things, I may steal that




My weight is right at what it was so I am pretty happy with that.  I would like to lose a few more lbs, but I am more interested in my performance now so it is not a priority.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

snapple real fact#151:

"the fastest served ball in tennis was clocked at154 miles an hour in 1963."



Just FYI.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2005)

Iain Fact #1




> The fastest serve measured in the modern day (ie. with equipment that we trust!) is 153 mph (246.2 kph) by Andy Roddick in a match against Paradorn Srichaphan on June 11th 2004 at the Stella Artois tournament at Queens Club, London, England. Given the vast advances in racquet technology in the last 20 years it seems highly unlikely that anyone could ever have served faster than this in a match situation with legal equipment.
> 
> 
> American tennis player 'Big Bill' Tilden, in 1931, was credited with a service of 163.3 mph / 262.8 km/h.
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> My weight is right at what it was so I am pretty happy with that.  I would like to lose a few more lbs, but I am more interested in my performance now so it is not a priority.


 Would you run another T3 cycle?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes, it took a bit this time to get my metabolism back, but well worth it.  I don't know if I will, but I would if I turned into a fat ass again.  I may be posting pics today as well.

As for the serving-Yeah, Roddick's serve is badass and actually a great example of how not to hit a serve as defined by every Tennis pro out there.  His toss is to low and there are about 3 flaws in his motion that I can think of that go against everything that is taught out there.  Ironically, physiologically he is spot on.  His serve utilizes the SSC much more than the form that is taught.  Also, I have noticed a shitload of things wrong with the way they teach footwork from a biomechanical standpoint.  It is funny, researchers examine the way that pros move and hit in order to decide what is optimal to teach.  They don't even consider the notion that the pros could be wrong and are not optimizing their movement.

Today-

*Recovery*
Hours of sleep- more than 8, I was slow getting out of bed
Sleep quality- 8.5
Sleep interrupted- 1
Muscle soreness- 4.5
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 3
Desire to train- 7
Motivation- 6.5
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- I was 210, fully clothed on a scale that typically weighs me 2-3lbs heavier.


I want to train, I am eager to train, but my HR is high for me at 68, I am down a bit too much weight, and I feel I may have overreached this week.  I am taking the day off.

Also, I can see that I am retaining much less sub Q water than I was before, could be the tricreatine malate, but we will see.  This could also explain the loss of weight.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2005)

I took it easy today.  HR still a little high, but I was not taking another day off.

8am-
Same Warm up

Form Sprints- 3 @ 50%
M-Drill (w/Open Step on 1st cut)-6 total, 3 from each side
Z-Drill (Start w/crossover, end with shuffle)-6 total, 3 from each side

Agility Ladder
Ali Shuffle (2-ins)-3 up and back (Last one took 22 seconds)
Icky Shuffle-3 up and back (First one took 16 seconds)

Very easygoing day, I took my time and rested fully.  I noticed that my 3rd cut in the M-drill (from running forward to backward) was awesome, same with the 1st and 2nd cut in the Z-Drill.  I do need new shoes though, I was slipping too often.

*Recovery*
Hours of sleep- 7
Sleep quality- 9
Sleep interrupted- None
Muscle soreness- 4
Joint soreness- 2
General fatigue- 1.5
Desire to train- 8
Motivation- 8
Morning HR- 65
Bodyweight- I was 213, man I love pizza.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 24, 2005)

Played tennis today for 2.5 hours at 11am.  Played very well, getting back into the swing of things.

*Recovery*
Hours of sleep- 7:46
Sleep quality- 9
Sleep interrupted- 1
Muscle soreness- 1
Joint soreness- 2
General fatigue- 1.5
Desire to train- 9
Motivation- 9
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- ??

Took since Wednesday off and i think it helped.  Can't wait to get to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2005)

are you in a league??  How competitive is the tennis you are playing?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> are you in a league??  How competitive is the tennis you are playing?




Right now it I am just hitting to get ready for the summer.  Once I get back to my old level, I will play some tourneys.  I was a level 5.0 and elite pros are level 7.0, so the competition will be stiff if I can get back.  I am a much better athlete speed and agility wise than I was in high school, and alot stronger so I may be able to eek a little more out of it, who knows.  I was serving bombs last October, but then stopped for the winter.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 26, 2005)

Today

10:30am
DB Bench press- 40x8, 60x8, 80 2 sets of 8, 1 set of 6
DB Shoulder press- 45 3 sets of 8
Flat Flye-45 2 sets of 8
Cable tri extension (no attachment)-  35 2 sets of 8
Alternating Row (With V attachment)- 60x8, 75x8, 90 3 sets of 8
Cable Lateral Raise-40 2 sets of 8
Cable rear delt raise- 30 2 sets of 8
DB Hammer curl-45 2 setsw of 8


The alternating row I do is killer on the forearms.  What I do is I sit on the seated cable row with a V attachment.  I grab the handle to the opposite of the hand I am using.  So if I am rowing with the left hand, I grab the right side of the V.  I row the weight and when I get close to the bottom, I reach over my left arm with my right arm and grab the left side of the V with my right hand.  I guess it sort of resembles pulling a rope hand over hand, but you make an X with your arms and you make sure that you start to grab the other handle BEFORE it gets to the bottom.  I could have went heavier for these today, but I hadn't done them in a while and wanted to be able to do hammer curls later.  The other version of this is done on the lat pulldown and that shit is hard.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2005)

SO, I am lifintg.  I did legs yesterday and pushing today.

Yesterday, I played tennis for 1.5 hours, worked out and did Squats, SLDLs and 1-legged press, then played football at 9pm.  By the time I got to the football game I was spent.

DId 4 or 5 sets of flat bench, then I went to the smith machine and did 5 sets of bench throws with 40lbs on the bar, I have no idea what the bar weighed because it is counterweighted so that it doesn't slam down on your face.  I did some unilateral flyers on the machine explosively so that I could get a full ROM, then I did standing DB shoulder press for 2 sets, and finished with 2 sets oftri pressdowns on the pull up assist machine.

I did 8 reps on all sets and have no idea what weighs I used, I waited too long to enter it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

I'm back

today

Cleans-95x8 for 6 sets
Bench Throws-40x8, 50x8, 60x8, 70x8, 70x8, 70x8 (I actually have no idea what the weight was, this was just the total poundage in plates.
Jump Squat-95x8 for 6 sets

Weight-216lbs

I am going to be doing Explosive Monday and Friday this week and a full body hypertrophy type thing on Wednesday.  Don't know if I will switch it up weekly or every 2 weeks.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

nice to see this thread back and running.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, I have been off for 2 weeks, and I didn't log the week before Vegas.

I reall;y love the bench throws, hopefully I will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

What are bench throws Dale??


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2005)

Rissole my nizzole...

Bench throws are flat bench presses where you release the weight at the top, therefore throwing it.  I do them on the counterweighted smith machine so as not to smash up my already damaged face.

Wednesday
Incline Bench-115x10, 185x10, 225x4 supersetted with 135x8, 225x3 supersetted with 135x8
DB Row-65x8, 85 3 sets of 8
Arm extension machine (Tris)-50 3 sets of 8
1-arm cable hammer curl (No attachment)-50x8, 60x8, 60x8
Push Press-65 3 sets of 8 (Explosive)

This was a very easy day, medium intensity.  The push presses were more to stretch out my forearms as they are tight, which effects my clean.

Friday will be another explosive effort dealio.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2005)

Whew, back from vacay and today was the first day I had time to do anything.

10 form sprints, exploding to about 80% and holding it.  Total distance each set=40 yds

2 full sprints for 40yds.

Total yards=480.

Explosive lifting around lunch time.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Rissole my nizzole...
> 
> Bench throws are flat bench presses where you release the weight at the top, therefore throwing it.  I do them on the counterweighted smith machine so as not to smash up my already damaged face.


Ow, they sound like they could really set your chest on fire!!

What do you train for DM??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2005)

Nothing really, I just want to be able to house people in sports when I play recreationally.  So essentially speed and explosive power.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Forgive my Australian ignorance but  " house people in sports"??
And what are you playing??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2005)

house basically means kick the shit out of them.

I play football, softball sometimes, tennis, pretty much anything.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2005)

I moved my shit.

Today

Cleans-95lbs- 4 sets of 8
Bench throws-60 lbs in weight, no idea what bar weighs-4 sets of 8
Jump Squats-95lbs-4 sets of 8

10 Form sprints-Intensity-1,1,1,1,2,2,2,2,2,2
Spiderman crawls-15 yds-5 sets intensity of 2
Bear Walks-15 yds-5 sets intensity of 2

Well, I am now rating intensity of my movements on a 1-3 scale where 1 is low, 2 is medium, and 3 is high.  The spidermans kicked my ass, I don't really think you can do them with anything but high intensity, but I feel I could have went faster so i couldn't give them a 3.  I am sore as fuck already, specifically in the hips, shoulder, and lower back.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> house basically means kick the shit out of them.



Rinse is also another good 'un.

Fuckin' rinse all the mincers you play against.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Rinse is also another good 'un.
> 
> Fuckin' rinse all the mincers you play against.



Does this have anything to do with cleaning onions after you chop them?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I moved my shit.
> 
> Today
> 
> ...





nice workout Dale.  Don't you find your intensity on the sprints and movement stuff will never reach a three since it is after cleans and jump squats??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2005)

It is relative to my current energy levels, not my absolute energy levels or time.  I s'pose perceived exertion is a better way to define it.

Order will be varied throughout as that will help me attain my goal.  Oh yeah, my goal is a secret.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

You cant keep a secret.. so what is it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2005)

I decided to grow out my penis.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2005)

So here is WQednesday, I got swamped at work.

Bench Press 135x 20, 18, 12, 10, 8, 5, 4, 4, 5 After all double digit sets I rested 60 seconds, after single digits I rested 30.

Bent over row-95x20, 18, 12, 10, 8, 8, 8, 5, 5 Same rest as above,

Standing 1 arm DB press-40x10, 10

DB Curl-35x10, 10

1 arm tri extension (Machine)-10, 10

10 form sprints

2 all out sprints

4 sets of 10yd spidermans.

I am still sore as fuck and today is explosive day.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2005)

Today-

RI 60 seconds between sets, 3 minutes between exercises
Cleans-95 4 sets of 8
Bench Throws-30 4 sets of 8
Jump Squat-95 4 sets of 8

6 form sprints, 2 all out, 2 more form sprints
Spidermans-5 sets of 15 yds.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2005)

what are form sprints?  Just going slow and working on gate?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are form sprints?  Just going slow and working on gate?




Yeah, working on *Gait*.    Specifically on cycling your legs all the way thru and proper arm pumping.  Also keeping loose.  As you know, there are about 500 things you need to pay attention to.  On my second full out sprint I looked like an idiot.  I didn't get low enough and was cycling my legs at like 50 miles an hour and went nowhere for a second because I wasn't applying the ground force properly.  I think i looked like Barney Rubble when he would try to run away from Fred.

My arms have never hurt so much, I am guessing it is a combo of the curls from Wednesday and all of the Spidermans.  My bis feel as though I tried to curl 65lbs after not curling for a year, not 35lbs after a week.

Oh yeah, my clean form is about 700% better, I never realized how poorly I was doing them before.  i am a smooth unit now.  I am going top decide this weekend on what I want to work on next week.  i am thinking I want to work on lactic acid buffering so I will tighten up the rest intervals and keep the weight the same.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2005)

oh, lol, working on gait. 

Are you able to get any video footage of you running?  That would help the best.  I think I am going to start getting some video footage of my cleans and snatches as one of my training partners is going to bring the camera to the gym.  then we can really analyze my form and see what needs work.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2005)

When I am fresh, my running form is top notch, one of the track coaches checked it out for me.  When I am tired, form goes downhill quickly.  For example, I doubt I could hit a decent 200m sprint without a break in form at or around 100m. That is why I am doing SPrints last.  Sometime in the near future they will come up in the front of my workout.

My problem with cleans was getting my upper arm parallel to the ground.  I didn't think I would ever get it flexibility-wise as my shoulder girdle is pretty tight as well as my forearms.  Lo and behold, dropping the weight down 40lbs and working on form got me there in like a week.  It has actually loosened up my shoulders quite well too.  Once I get really flexibe there I may try the back squat to behind the next press movement explosively.  That is quite a bit in the future, though.  Even with just the bar I can feel alot of tightness when trying that movement.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2005)

I brought my cones today, I may do some transition stuff.  Today, I will sprint first, explosive lift second, and then do some agility stuff after.  I may also see how long I can hold a prone bridge without dying.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2005)

Today

Light warm up and stretching

5 form sprints

RI=60 seconds
Cleans 4 sets 95x8
Bench Throws- 4 sets 60x8
Jump Squat 4 sets 95x8

5 all out sprints
Spiderman box drill 3 sets


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

is there any particular reason that you clean for so many reps per set?  After 4 reps max. I am moving pretty slow and no longer realy explosive.  I would rather do 8 sets of 4 reps if anything.  Just my prefernce I guess.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah, endurance, which is what I will be doing for the first 6 or so weeks, then I will be doing either a 4x4 or a 6x3 rep scheme.  Once I feel I have the wind, sprints and agility stuff will come at the beginning, then weights.  As it stands right now, my eighth rep on last set is the last one I can do explosively without form compromise at 95lbs.

It also just so happens that 8 reps is also when I have the most pain due to lactic acid/H+ which is kinda important for me right now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2005)

U dud Wednesdays program yesterday.

BEnch press 135 20, 18, 12, 10, 8, 6, 6
Lat Pulldown 105 20, 18, 12, 10, 8, 8, 8
Standing alternating shoulder press 25s 20, 12, 10, 10
DB curl 25s 18, 16, 12
1 arm tri extension (machine) 40 15, 12, 12

Same deal as last week, 60 second RI after double digit reps, 30 seconds after singe digit.

I did 10 sprints, mostly form, but I did get the mph up at the end.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 20, 2005)

Today

Stretch and warm up

Clean-95x6, 115x3, 135x3, 155x3, 175 2 sets of 3
Snatch-95 4 sets of 6
Bench throw-60 4 sets of 8
Jump squat-95 4 sets of 8
10 minute jog, grade=2.0

Was interested in seeing what I could clean for a triple, I am guessing I could have gotten 190, but I was getting tired and form was compromised.  The snatch was just getting the form down, my form is really bad, I may drop the weight 20lbs next time.

Today sucked effort-wise, I felt like I could do so much more but just didn't, could have been from doing so many sets of snatch/clean first.  I need some endurance still, so this was just a deviation from the norm, I am back to the typical 4 sets of 8 next, but I will alternate cleans and snatch, or maybe I will do 2 sets of each, who knows, I do know that snatch takes a hell of a lot more effort than clean, but that could be a practice effect.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2005)

Phew, back from vacation, and the rest did me good.  As a result, I housed myself today.

5 minute warm-up

Cleans-95 4 sets of 8
Push Jerk-95 4 sets of 8
Jump quat-95 4 sets of 8

RI was 60 seconds between all sets, I finished the whole workout in 15 minutes, ready to drop.

Rowing machine 20 minutes-4566 meters

Total workout time was 40 minutes.

Weigth 217

Skinfolds
Pec-7
Ab-25
Thigh-7

My goal is to drop 1mm off thigh and pec and 2 mm off ab this week.  These measurements were taken yesterday.  I don't think I can do it, but I am going to kill myself trying.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

why do you want to drop mm??  Did you gain weight on vacation?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2005)

That would be an understatement.  I want to see how long it takes to get rid of 5 days of outright debauchery.  Not counting beer, I would imagine my daily caloric intake for that 5 days was 6000 cals each day, and I would add at least 1500 for beer, I drank the good ones and lots of em.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

Jesus!  Where did you go and what the hell were you eating?  How could eat that much the next day after all that drinking?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2005)

Dude, i cannot be stopped from eating.  I was in Cleveland at my bros house and for a freinds wedding.  All the bread, pesto, filet mignon, pizza, chicken wings, etc make it easy to get the cals up.  Here is a sample of the wedding day.

wake up at 9 am, only had 8 beers the night before.  No one was around to make me breakfast so I had some of those tostitos Gold tortilla chips, about half a bag with salsa.  Played tennis at 11 til 1, had a chocoloate covered cherry (Guiness/Cherry wheat black and tan) right before that.  Finished tennis at 1pm, went to some outdoor bar and had 3 Corona Lights and Super Nachos the size of my head with Chicken.  Got in the car to go to my friends house to try on my kilt, had 2 Sierra Nevada Pale Ales while doing that.  Had 2 hot dogs right after that.  Get to the wedding, drink 2.5 Scottish Ales, McKeowans I believe. Wedding was at 3:30, by 4 ceremony was done and I was told to bring the beer from the car to the shuttle.  I had one of the best kaiser roll hoagies/subs ever and 3 STouts, again McKeowans, on the way to the reception.  3 glasses of champagne as well.  Had some weird bread as an appetizer, it was very rich, then a salad.  For dinner was filet mignon and I cannot remember the side, by then we had like 4 toasts and wine messes me up quickly.  I had part of my date's chicken that she got and then her and someone else's dessert along with my own, I think it was a form of cheesecake.  Go to the bar after the reception and end up getting loaded cheese fries and chicken wings w/ ranch.

I would imagine that was one of the lighter days, the other days were filled with pizza, pasta salad, burgers, and bread with pesto spread.

I am still shitting most of that stuff out and I have been back for 3 days.  And to answer your last question, I eat like a ravenous pig the day after a drinking, always have.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Dude, i cannot be stopped from eating.  I was in Cleveland at my bros house and for a freinds wedding.  All the bread, pesto, filet mignon, pizza, chicken wings, etc make it easy to get the cals up.  Here is a sample of the wedding day.
> 
> wake up at 9 am, only had 8 beers the night before.  No one was around to make me breakfast so I had some of those tostitos Gold tortilla chips, about half a bag with salsa.  Played tennis at 11 til 1, had a chocoloate covered cherry (Guiness/Cherry wheat black and tan) right before that.  Finished tennis at 1pm, went to some outdoor bar and had 3 Corona Lights and Super Nachos the size of my head with Chicken.  Got in the car to go to my friends house to try on my kilt, had 2 Sierra Nevada Pale Ales while doing that.  Had 2 hot dogs right after that.  Get to the wedding, drink 2.5 Scottish Ales, McKeowans I believe. Wedding was at 3:30, by 4 ceremony was done and I was told to bring the beer from the car to the shuttle.  I had one of the best kaiser roll hoagies/subs ever and 3 STouts, again McKeowans, on the way to the reception.  3 glasses of champagne as well.  Had some weird bread as an appetizer, it was very rich, then a salad.  For dinner was filet mignon and I cannot remember the side, by then we had like 4 toasts and wine messes me up quickly.  I had part of my date's chicken that she got and then her and someone else's dessert along with my own, I think it was a form of cheesecake.  Go to the bar after the reception and end up getting loaded cheese fries and chicken wings w/ ranch.
> 
> ...





I grew up in cleveland.  where was the wedding at??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2005)

Botanical Gardens, reception at Windows in the Flats


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL, the flats.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2005)

I was commando in a wool kilt the whole day.  A girl came up to me at the bar and said, "Are you traditional Scottish?"  I said, "I'm not Scottish, the groom is, but if you are asking me if I am wearing underwear, the answer is no."  She said, "Wow, that kilt must stink.  I went, "No, but my socks sure do."

Good times.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 1, 2005)

So I hit the gym yesterday.

Warm up.

Back Squat to behind the neck press-95x8, 115 3 sets of 8
Front Squat to Push Jerk- 115 2 sets of 8
V-Grip Lat Pulldown-120 4 sets of 8
Chest Flye Machine-120 4 sets of 8

RI between all sets was 60 seconds with the exception of the last front squat to push jerk, which was 90 seconds.

My shoulders were on fire after this workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I was commando in a wool kilt the whole day.  A girl came up to me at the bar and said, "Are you traditional Scottish?"  I said, "I'm not Scottish, the groom is, but if you are asking me if I am wearing underwear, the answer is no."  She said, "Wow, that kilt must stink.



So my guess would be that she wasn't hitting on you. 

Sounds like you had a great time, though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2005)

> Back Squat to behind the neck press-95x8, 115 3 sets of 8
> Front Squat to Push Jerk- 115 2 sets of 8



I love combo lifts.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 1, 2005)

They are quite taxing.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 5, 2005)

Back Squat to behind the neck press-105 4 sets of 8
Cleans-105 4 sets of 6
Bench throw-70+machine 4 sets of 8

RI for first 2 exercises was 55 seconds, for Bench throw it was 30 seconds.

Hit the treadmill for 25 minutes, got up to 6.5mph @ 4.0 incline after ramping up to that, prolly did a 5 minute warmp up into that, then a 5 minute cooldown.  My HR hit 180 towards the end.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 8, 2005)

Cleans-105 4 sets of 8
Bench throw-70+machine 4 sets of 8
Front Squat to Push Jerk-105 4 sets of 8

RI for first 2 exercises was 55 seconds, for Bench throw it was 30 seconds.

I have never been so tired in my life, I collapsed for 5 minutes.  I figured doing bench throw in the middle would give my legs a rest, I was wrong.  Plus I added 2 reps to each set of cleans.  Good times.

EDIT:  Did skinfold measures this am (7/9/2005)

Chest- 5mm
Ab- 23mm
Thigh- 5mm

Weight is constant around 218.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 12, 2005)

Cleans-105 4 sets of 8
Bench throw-70+machine 4 sets of 8
Back Squat to behind the neck press-105 4 sets of 8

RI for first 2 exercises was 55 seconds, for Bench throw it was 30 seconds.

Again, I was out for the count once I finished.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice to see you're actually working out


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey, I been going for quite a time yenny.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2005)

good workout dale.  how is the tennis season going?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 12, 2005)

The guy I was playing with decided he couldn't play anymore so now I am onto a new goal.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2005)

And that being?

Seeing how many beers you can funnel and still have a decent workout?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> The guy I was playing with decided he couldn't play anymore so now I am onto a new goal.




and those new goals are??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 13, 2005)

Iain, I already know the answer to that, no more than zero beers or I will be at the bar, not the gym.

I can't give the exact goal, but it will require a lot of endurance, and require a large tolerance for lactic acid.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2005)

So, I still have my cold, but it wasn't too bad today so I hit the weights.

Cleans-135x2, 185 3 sets of 2
Snatch Grip Overhead Squat-95 4 sets of 6
Bench Throws- 70=bar 4 sets of 8
1-legged squat- 2 sets of 4, just fuckin around.

Cardio- 
Elliptical trainer- 30 total minutes
5 minute warm up
Intervals-
90 second all out at level 9 (Approx 106 rpm average)
4:30 rest interval at level 1 (Approx 70 rpm average)

I did these intervals 3 times and then finished off at around a 75 rpm average at level 3 for the final 7 minutes.  Total cals at 217lbs was 520, distance was 3.5 miles.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 19, 2005)

Today

DB Row- 70 2 sets of 10
DB Incline Flye-40 2 sets of 10
DB Curl-40 2 sets of 10
Lying tri extension-30 2 sets of 10
Lat raises-30 2 sets of 10
Reverse Hypers-1 set no weightx10, 3 sets 20lbsx10

Cardio-
Elliptical
Steady rate for 30 minutes on level 3
3.6 miles
520 cals
Average 85 RPMs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 20, 2005)

Today was just a nice super low intensity day working on form with my explosive lifts and some light cardio.

Clean and Jerk-45x4 for 3 sets
Snatch-45x4 for 3 sets
Next I did something I am thinking of implementing from now on during this day.  I decided that I would go for a total of 5.  For every good rep I add 1 and for every bad rep I subtract 1.  I am basing this on a theory that for every bad repetition you do, you negate the benefits of a good rep.  I pretty much made that up.  I did one set for clean and jerk and one for snatch.  From now on that is how I will run this entire day.

Cardio-
Elliptical trainer for 30 minutes-3.33 miles 480 cals, average RPM around 82.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 22, 2005)

Today

Cleans-135x2, 135x2, 185 3 sets of 2
Push Jerk-135 4 sets of 2
Snatch Squat-115 4 sets of 6

Cardio
Elliptical Trainer for 30 minutes at level 3
3.86 miles 540 cals.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 25, 2005)

Today I noticed some very odd things, I will get to that later.

Bench Press-135x10, 204x6, 235 3 sets of 4
Lat pulldown-120x10, 150x8, 195 3 sets of 6
DB Shoulder Press-40sx10, 60s 2 sets of 6 or 8, can't remember
Lat Raise-30s 3 sets of 8
Tricep pushdown-120x12, 150x12, 170x10
DB Curls-35x10, 55x6, 50x6

Elliptical trainer-30 minutes level 3
3.91 miles, 550 cals
My max hr was 6 points lower on this session than it was on the session last Wednesday, even though I went over a half a mile further.  Last Wednesday I hit 194 and I hit 186 today.

So, I noticed a few things today.  My bench is low, and that is a direct result of me now having a sticking point an inch from my chest.  I am guessing the bench throws prolly brought this about.  When I initially did bench throws, the bar hitting my chest would cause the thing to jump so I had to stop it an inch or so from my chest.  The very peculiar thing that I noticed is that my tricep extension went up 50lbs without me doing tricep extensions consistently for 2 months.  my guess again is teh bench throws, but I will never really know I guess.  My tris do feel pretty strong, though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 26, 2005)

Today

Took it easy, my hip is sore from bowling.

Cleans-135 4 sets of 3
Snatch Squat-115 4 sets of 6
Push Jerk-135 4 sets of 4

Cardio
Elliptical-30 minutes
3.85 miles, cals 534

I love the push jerk, I feel my tris hardcore fomr these, especially when lowering the bar.

I was going for about 90% on the cardio and ended up doing closer to 95%.  Oh well, I will let up more tomorrow.

Weight-209.5lbs never looked this sexy.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2005)

are you going to perform snatches or just snatch squats?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know yet, I really love these snatch squats though, My body feels all tight and shit.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't know yet, I really love these snatch squats though, My body feels all tight and shit.




yea, killer on the core.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 28, 2005)

Today-

Bench-135x8, 205 2 sets of 8, 1 set of 7
DB Row-65x8, 85 3 sets of 8
Cable Tri Extension-120x10, 170 3 sets of 8
Incline Bench Curls-30x10, 30x8, 30x7

Cardio-I crashed and couldn't do cardio.  A combo of low carbs and moving out of my apt on my off day fucked me over good.

Weight-208.3, prolly gonna have a cheat tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2005)

are you dieting?  Is there a goal weight you are shooting for?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 28, 2005)

I would like to get to 200, but on a full stomach.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Heya Dale... good to see your journal is going strong. How do you feel those compound exercises work for you? Can you feel alot of difference when those are included in your exercises?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 29, 2005)

Those compound exercise, even with little to no weight, take out 5x as much energy as any simple exercise with any amount of weight.  Plus I feel a generally high level of energy throughout the day after doing them.  Almost to the point where I feel subpar on days I don't do them.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 29, 2005)

Cool, I think I might add them into my routine. Have been thinking about it for a while...

Thanks for the info Dale!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 29, 2005)

Today

Cleans-135x3, 185 3 sets of 2
Snatch Squat-115 4 sets of 6  2nd and 3rd sets were perfect, 1st and 4th were off.
Push Jerk-135 4 sets of 4

Cardio-Elliptical for 30 minutes
4.03 miles 555 cals

I can thank the 3/4 of a 16" pepperoni/onion/sausage Stromboli I ate last night for the extra .11 miles I went.

Weight-208.9lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 2, 2005)

Yesterday

CLeans- 135x3, 185 3 sets fo 2
Bench throw-70+bar 4 sets of 8
Snatch Squat-115 4 sets of 6

Cardio-Elliptical 30 minutes
4.2 miles, no idea on cals

Well, I am feeling much better with the cleans and Snatch Squats, may bump the weight up next week.  I worked out at a different gym so I think the distance may be off on the elliptical, although it was a LifeFitness elliptical, which I have been using all along, it is a different model.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 2, 2005)

Today

Bench-135x8, 205x8, 225 3 sets of 4
Lat Pulldown-120x8, 180 3 sets of 8

Cardio-Elliptical for 30 minutes

3.77 miles, 490 cals

Squat-135x4, 225 3 sets of 4
1-arm machine preacher curl-40x8, 45 2 sets of 8
Dip assist tri pushdown-110x12, 130x8, 130x7


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 5, 2005)

Yesterday

Cleans-135x3, 195 3 sets of 2
Snatch Squat-115 4 sets of 6-I was all over the place today.
Bench Throw-70+bar 4 sets of 8

Cardio-Elliptical for 30 minutes
4.02 miles 480 cals

This machine is completely different than the one I was using at PENN.  Level 3 is alot harder on this machine and the cals don't match the distance.  I don't really care, but need to record this.  My guess is that level 3 on this new one is about the same as level 5/6 on the old one.

Reverse Hypers-set of 8 doing 1 leg at a time, 3 sets of 12 with a 20lbs weight.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

nice w/o's Dale. so are you ready to reveal what you're training for yet? what the hell is a bench throw? thats a fair amount of cardio you got going there, your a stronger man than i for that


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 5, 2005)

Today

Incline Flye-45x12, 60 3 sets of 10
1-legged squat-3 sets of 4
Shoulder Press-95x10, 115x10, 135x8, 135x7
DB Curls-35x8, 55 2 sets of 6

Cardio-elliptical-20 minutes
2.5 miles 280 cals, nice and easy.


Yan-I was training for Survivor, I applied and did not get on.  There were days I was taking in less than 500 cals and it fucking sucked, but I still rocked the cardio.  A bench hrow is done on a counterbalanced smith machine, you bring the weight down to within 1-inch of your chest and explode up to the point where you throw the weight.  I found that these actually kill your bench because you rarely get to work that 1st inch of your chest.  My tris got stronger than they ever have, though, and on sub-maintanence cals.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yan-I was training for Survivor, I applied and did not get on.  There were days I was taking in less than 500 cals and it fucking sucked, but I still rocked the cardio.  A bench hrow is done on a counterbalanced smith machine, you bring the weight down to within 1-inch of your chest and explode up to the point where you throw the weight.  I found that these actually kill your bench because you rarely get to work that 1st inch of your chest.  My tris got stronger than they ever have, though, and on sub-maintanence cals.



lmao, thats awesome. i never watched that shit, but i would've tuned in every time if i knew you were gonna on there. Thats some crazy shit, 500kcals and still pumping out cardio...your crazy bro, i salute you!

bench throws sound a bit scary, i'm way too uncoordinated for that shit, i would definitely wind up knocking all of my teeth out lol.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah, I used to be pretty fucking uncoordinated, it had to stop, I was spraining my ankle just walking down the street.  Now even intoxicated I feel stable.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 8, 2005)

Today-Felt really fucking strong.

Cleans-135x3, 195 3 sets of 2-Form is getting better and better every day.
Snatch Squat-115 4 sets of 6-Last 3 sets were perfect, 1st set is always fucked up
Push Jerk-155 4 sets of 2

Cardio-Elliptical 30 minutes
3.92 miles        540 kcals

Cardio was done at UPENN again, it is so much easier to do cardio on these machines, but the mileage output does not show that.  Very frustrating.


Weight-209.5lbs, and my tummy was filled with delicious chinese food from last night.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 9, 2005)

Today- Again, felt ridiculous strong for being on a cut

Bench Press-135x10, 205x8, 225 2 sets of 8
Lat Pulldown-120x10, 180x8, 195 2 sets of 8
DB Shoulder press-45x8, 65 2 sets of 6
1-arm machine preacher curl-40x8, 50 2 sets of 8
1-arm cable tri extension-45x8, 55 2 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers-no weightx10, 30 2 sets of 12

Cardio-Elliptical 30 minutes
3.79 miles  no idea on cals.

I have no idea why I feel so strong, I am at a major caloric deficit but my weights keep going up.  I was reading about IGF-1 and how it is stored in adipose tissue, maybe that has something to do with it and the fact that I am doing cardio at a rate with high lactic acid immediately following weights which should mean GH is higher and lipolysis is greater.  Who knows, I got so much shit to do I will figure it out later.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 11, 2005)

Today-

Cleans-135x3, 195x2, 205 2 sets of 2
Snatch Squat-115 3 sets of 6, 125x6
Push Jerk-155 4 sets of 2.

Cardio-Elliptical 30 minutes
4.02 miles   553 kcals

The first rep on the first set of cleans at 205lbs was great, the other reps sucked but I perservered.  I will prolly stay at 195 til I am used to that.  Snatch squats I will prolly keep at 125, Push Jerks were great and I will stay at 155.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 12, 2005)

I am taking the day off, but am posting weight and measurements.  The weight is as of yesterday, the measurements were this morning.

Weight-206.7lbs

Circumferences

Shoulders-50"
Chest-44 3/8"
Bis-16"
Forearms-13"
Abdomen-31 5/8"
Waist-33"
Thigh-24"
Calf-16 1/8"


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2005)

measurments look good dale.  what is your height?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

5'11"

Yesterday

Cleans-135x3, 195 3 sets of 2,  Felt extremely light
Snatch Squats-125 4 sets of 6
Push Jerk-155 4 sets of 6

Cardio-Elliptical 30 minutes
3.83 miles     530 kcals


----------



## Yanick (Aug 16, 2005)

are you still eating like a woman dale?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

I am still eating that way 4 days out of the week, getting a little less than 2000kcals.  The other 3 days , Wed Sat and Sun, I give myself free reign.  Weight loss is good, I think I am down another pound or 2, I will check today.  I am teetering around 205, haven't been under that for 2-3 years.  Definitely not since M1T and the juices.  I feel that I have the same level of definition now at 205 as I did at 190.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

basically near starvation for 4 days followed by 3 days of chaos.  I have done that before and it worked surprisingly well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, it works pretty well for me too.  Although, Funk, I imagine some people in Africa may take umbrage to you saying 1800 cals is starvation.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 16, 2005)

hey that sounds like a good idea, i might have to steal that from you next time i get the urge to drop some fat.

africa, fuck that the women at work eat like 1000/day, i wanna slap em all.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

I find having the Cheats on the days I mentioned allows me to store enough glycoen to power my workouts, and I am hammering cardio hard.  I will prolly drop Sunday if I hit a plateau.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2005)

Yesterday

Bench-135x8, 205x8, 225x8, 225x7.  I should have had 8 on the last set, I hit the rack on 3 reps.  I felt like I could get 10 on the 3rd set.
Cable Row (V-bar)-120x8, 180 3 sets of 8
Lat raise-30 3 sets of 8
DB Curl-50x8, 50x8
Cable tri extension-180 2 sets of 8

Cardio-Elliptical 20 minutes
2.60 miles  ???cals

Weight-204.2 lbs


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

How low do you want the weight to go?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2005)

I was thinking 200 on a full stomach, but my vertical jumped up 3 more inches with only olympic lifts, so who knows.  I will prolly cheat tonight, but don't know where, thinking Hooters  , but in diet mode I can't eat many of their wings, too greasy and my gut churns.  

My initial goal was to hit 200 by October 1st so I guess I shoud reassess if 200 is my final resting point or not.  I honestly expected to get slapped in the face with a longer plateau at 208 but it only lasted like 4 days, I expected at least 2 weeks.  Strength actually seems to be going up on my BB-type training days so I will continue what I am doing for a couple of weeks minimum.  Rather than take a whole week off, I may just drop a Friday every other week.

I have no idea what is going on, but I feel incredible, stronger, and my hair is growing at a ridiculous rate, maybe I am hitting puberty finally.  Only thing I don't like is that all of a sudden I need a 45 minute nap at 6pm everyday which takes up 1.5 Seinfeld episodes.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

it is the olympic lifts.  they make your body do weird things.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is the olympic lifts.  they make your body do weird things.




I guess so, I have never experienced gains in strength during a cut regardless of whether I was starting the cut at peak strength or not.  I am typically heavily affected by even the slightest drop in cals.  I am taking ephedrine/caffeine/rhodiola, but I have taken them before on a cut and not gained strength, especially with the amount and intensity of cardio I am doing.  It seems to have happened since I dropped my reps on the oly lifts down to what would be considered normal (2-3) and upped the weight.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 18, 2005)

I am re-invoking the recovery journal because my sleep has been restless.  BP was 120/60 and resting pulse was 60bpm so those are ok.  I am a bit irritable and my appetite has been non-existant, plus the weight just keeps falling off and it shouldn't.  I will prolly just do my oly stuff today with no cardio.  Then I will take tomorrow off..

Hours of sleep- 4
Sleep quality- 3
Sleep interrupted- 7.5
Muscle soreness- 1
Joint soreness- 0
General fatigue- 5
Desire to train- 6
Motivation- 6
Morning HR- didn't do
Bodyweight- 204.2


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you get that recovery idea from the book "core performance" by mark verstagen.  I believe that he advises something similiar.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Did you get that recovery idea from the book "core performance" by mark verstagen.  I believe that he advises something similiar.



I think it was from High Performance Sport Conditioning by Bill Foran.

I feel fucking incredible today and have a few thank yous.

Thank you to Otter Creek and Sea Dog for brewing some mighty fine beer.

Thank you to Cherry Hill Pizza, without your house special pizza and wings none of this would have been possible.

A collaborative thank you to the Dave Matthews Band and Ben & Jerry's.  Your Magic Brownies flavored ice cream was a staple to my recovery.

I would also like to thank wiener dog for not waking my ass up this morning.  You live another day in thanks.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 19, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I think it was from High Performance Sport Conditioning by Bill Foran.
> 
> I feel fucking incredible today and have a few thank yous.
> 
> ...



LMAO, sounds like a fun night.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> LMAO, sounds like a fun night.




I couldn't complain.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2005)

Today

Cleans-135x2, 185x1, 205x1, 225x1, Failed twice at 235, couldn't get my hips or eplbows under the bar.  Had I skipped 225 I prolly woulda had it.
Snatch Squat-135 3 sets of 6, only got 4 on my last set.
Push Press-155 4 sets of 2

Cardio-Elliptical level 3 for 20 minutes
3.56 miles      288 cals

During my little hiatus they got all new LifeFitness Elliptical trainers, so i can't compare what I did today to anything previously.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

did you test your vertical?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2005)

Oops, yeah.

Vertical Jump-32.5", only a 1.5" increase.
Standing Broad Jump-8'10"  This increased by like 6 inches.  I was thinking this would be alot better, definitely not 6" better, though.  I guess since you are allowing hip extension to throw your body forward, training cleans would  allow a better increase in this, who knows.

I would like to test my 40, but have no one to time me.  I am changing my stuff up now.  I am keeping my lifting the same, I am only doing 20 minutes on the elliptical immediately after training, and I am going to set up an agility course in my yard to do at night since it has cooled down a bit and I have an actual yard for the first time in 5 years.  I may even cut down the after training cardio to 10-15 minutes.  I haven't done cardio after training ono a while and certainly never at this intensity.  I am seeing a benefit from it so I want to keep it.

Oh, I weighed 207.8 lbs today.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 22, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Oops, yeah.
> 
> Vertical Jump-32.5", only a 1.5" increase.
> Standing Broad Jump-8'10"  This increased by like 6 inches.  I was thinking this would be alot better, definitely not 6" better, though.  I guess since you are allowing hip extension to throw your body forward, training cleans would  allow a better increase in this, who knows.



those look like solid increases. are the olympic lifts, and the subsequent change to lower rep and heavier weight, the only thing you've changed since the last time you tested your vertical/broad jumps? i never really thought oly lifts would have THAT much of an impact...guess i was wrong. great job D. also, how exactly does one test a vert jump?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2005)

I have done alot since measuring my vertical, but I know that it hadn't changed because from time to time I would run and slap the backboard on the basketball court and it was always the same, I could just graze the bottom of the rim, but lately I have been able to grab in the cylinder.

I measured it by marking the highest point I could reach with chalk.  Then, I put chalk on the middle finger of my right hand and jumped as high as I could and slapped the wall with that hand.  I did this at a stairway so I could measure the difference.  The last gym I worked at had the Vertec thing, that thing is so much easier and takes 2 seconds to measure.  Broad jump I did on the basketball court, I bet if I could have done it on a more non-slip surface I could have gotten 9'.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

good cleans too Dale.  How is the form feeling?  I too am working on getting to a 1.5 x BW clean (and then hopefully more).  I hope I can do it real soon.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2005)

Form on 225 was perfect, I was surprised, typically I have a break in form my first time trying a heavy weight.  I too, need to work on arm speed as that is what got me on 235 today me thinks.  The bar was definitely high enough.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Form on 225 was perfect, I was surprised, typically I have a break in form my first time trying a heavy weight.  I too, need to work on arm speed as that is what got me on 235 today me thinks.  The bar was definitely high enough.



yea, I too had the same problem at 235 a week ago.  Pulled it high enough but didn't get the elbows up fast enough.  Had it on my chest but my elbows were still pointed down instead of straight head to seal the deal so to speak.  I will get it next time though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I too had the same problem at 235 a week ago.  Pulled it high enough but didn't get the elbows up fast enough.  Had it on my chest but my elbows were still pointed down instead of straight head to seal the deal so to speak.  I will get it next time though.




That is exactly what happened to me.  My second attempt was horrible though.  I am guessing it was cuz I didn't just drop the weight on my first single attempt.  How much does your coach recommend progressing by after each succesful lift early on in the progression.  I was thinking 20 would be fine, but had I done 30 I  may have gotten 235.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That is exactly what happened to me.  My second attempt was horrible though.  I am guessing it was cuz I didn't just drop the weight on my first single attempt.  How much does your coach recommend progressing by after each succesful lift early on in the progression.  I was thinking 20 would be fine, but had I done 30 I  may have gotten 235.




usually I go in 10kg jumps up to 100kgs (220).  From there I go up in 5kg (11lb) jumps.  At meets he has me go in 5kg jumps the whole way up until I am 5kg from my opening lift.  He says, and I agree, that the smaller the jump the less you will feel the increase.  Like he says "this isn't powerlifting.  A 40-50lb increase can be achieved but with these lifts there is way more to think about as far as technique and concentration goes."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2005)

Hmmm, interesting, thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hmmm, interesting, thanks.



I also only focus on those lifts in training though and take many many sets and reps before I get to the higher weight.  That is just to work the form and speed etc...

For what it is worth, if you watch the bulgarians train or any professional team they will train for anywhere from 2-3hrs at a time and increase very small about 10kgs (22lbs) until they get to their max weights and then from there only up 5kgs or less like 200, 205, 207.5, 210, etc...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 24, 2005)

Yesterday

Bench-135x8, 205x8, 225x8, 225x6, 225x5  I have no idea why I added a set and had no idea until I just wrote it down.
Alterniating 1 arm lat pulldown (V Bar)-60x8, 80 3 sets of 8
Cable Lat Raise-40 3 sets of 8
1-arm cable hammer curl (No attachment)-50x8, 60x8, 60x8
Tri Pushdown (Dip Assist)-60x8, 80x8, 80x8

No cardio, and I have finally realized a loss of strength in bench, no biggie.  I was also trying a new gym out, one I may be employed at in the future.  I will do agility drills when I get home, and they will replace at least 2 elliptical trainer sessions.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yesterday
> 
> Bench-135x8, 205x8, 225x8, 225x6, 225x5  I have no idea why I added a set and had no idea until I just wrote it down.
> Alterniating 1 arm lat pulldown (V Bar)-60x8, 80 3 sets of 8
> ...




maybe it is time to switch out the exercise of bench press for something else?

Could also be the new gym (contextual interference)>


----------



## Yanick (Aug 24, 2005)

or the dieting and all the cardio crap?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Looking good Dale. How often do you do the agility work and do you feel it's helped with your GPP and mobility?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 25, 2005)

I just did the agility last night, mostly ladder stuff.  I like it and there is definitely a quick learning effect for me.

Yeah, I am going to revamp the workout, I have been doing this one for 4-6 weeks minimum so I will have to retool.  This program was getting stale anyway.

I am thinking

Cleans     4 sets of 4
Push Jerk 4 sets of 4
Squat     4 sets of 6
Flye       2 sets of 10
DB Shoulder press  2 sets of 10
DB Curl  2 sets of 10

I will do this 3 times a week, varying intensity.  I will start with very low intensity for the first couple of weeks, maybe 50% 1RM on Monday, 60% 1RM on Wed, 50% 1RM on Friday.  I will hit up some plyos during this time.  Then, I will slowly drop plyo volume and up the intensity of the resistance stuff.  I'll throw Agility stuff on Tuesday/Thursday if I can take it.  I just tested myself on some stuff so I will use those as baseline numbers.  I think I have enough of a cardio base to do this so I will give em hell.  I want to add the snatch in the mesocycle after this, but I want to have perfect form on a full week of cleans first.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 25, 2005)

what's your goal with this particular program? are you still trying to drop weight?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 25, 2005)

Nah, when all is said and done at the end of this week I will be down to 200.  I will maintain weight from there on out.  The point of this period will be to see if I can get more speed/power to help increase my clean.  I also want to see if I can get my vertical up by adding the plyos in.  Once I finish this, I will try to work on speed, I finally have a nice place to test my 40 out and have someone to time it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 25, 2005)

I just need to mention that I am doing POWER Cleans, not regular cleans.  I must get lazy and don't write it and I just noticed it.  I don't believe I will be doing regular cleans ever.  Well, never say never, but they don't fit into what I am trying to do.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, I lifted Friday, but cannot remember the weights, I went light though.

Bent over Rows  I think 4 sets of 8 with 135
Incline Flyes  I think 35x8, 55x8, 65 2 sets of 8
Seated shoulder press, no back support 60x6, 60x6, 60x5

30 minutes elliptical.

I have planned out my next 3 weeks

Mondays
Power Cleans- 4x5
Squat-4x5
Incline Flye-3x10
Leg Curl-3x10
Bent over Row-3x10
Lat Raise- 2x10
DB Curl-2x10
Tri pushdown-2x10

Tuesdays
Jump and Reach-3x5
Double leg hop-3x20 yds 
Alt Leg Bound-3x20 yds
*Ladder*
Icky Shuffle 2 sets
high knees 2-in 2 sets
*Cones*
Pro Agility

Wednesday
Same as Monday subtract 20lbs from core exercises, 10lbs for assistance

Thursday
Zig-zag hop 3 sets, 6 hops
1-leg hop  3x20yds
1-leg vertical jump 3x5
*Agility ladder*
Ali Shuffle 4 sets
Skater 4 sets
*Cone*
T-drill

Friday
Same as Monday, subtract 10lbs for core exercise, 10lbs for assistance.

I will be doing 5-10 20yd sprints on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday 6 or more hours before weights, and intensity will be 75% 1st week, 85% week 2, 100% week 3.  I will also be increasing weights each week.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2005)

why wont you do full squat cleans?  Why only power cleans?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 29, 2005)

From what I have read, power cleans are more appropriate for improving vertical jump and other athletic movements.  I think it is because you need to "throw" the bar higher with more explosive hip extension in order to complete the lift.  I would prolly do them if I had a coach like you have, I don't feel really comfortable doing them without proper supervision even though, in theory, I know how to do them.  Prolly same reason I don't do heavy snatches too much.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> From what I have read, power cleans are more appropriate for improving vertical jump and other athletic movements.  I think it is because you need to "throw" the bar higher with more explosive hip extension in order to complete the lift.  I would prolly do them if I had a coach like you have, I don't feel really comfortable doing them without proper supervision even though, in theory, I know how to do them.  Prolly same reason I don't do heavy snatches too much.




yea, power cleans are just the partial ROM (going into only a quarter squat or less).  I see what you are saying about doing them for the vertical specifically.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2005)

Yesterday

Power Clean  155lbs 4x5
Squat  275lbs 4x5
Bent over row 115lbs 3x10
Leg Curl  120lbsx10, 140lbs 2x10
Pec Flye machine  140lbs 3x10
DB Curl  35lbs 2x10
Lateral Raise  25lbs 2x10
Tri Pushdown  110lbsx10, 100lbsx8, This had one pulley and was 10x harder than the one at UPENN.

Good workout overall, these are the weights I should have started with.  I recovered aerobically rather quickly, but my muscles are not accustomed to the 1 minute recovery during the assistance stuff.

I will prolly miss plyos today, I am driving to VT tonight to spend the week up there.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

I am ordering my CSCS stuff tonight with all the study guides and registering for the exam prep class.  I will fill you in on the details when I get the material.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

oh and good workout.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, let me know, which set are you buying?  I am going to sign up for it when I get back from VT.  Are you an NSCA member?  They jack that shit up to take the test $105 for non-members, I am guessing to pay for a membership.  I am very psyched about this, I need to get out of this fucking job.  Plus we can get shitfaced after the test.  

One thing I have been told is that the material is exactly the same as what is covered in the practice tests, but the questions are worded in a way that you have to think it through for a while.  Is that what your peeps have said?  

Workout felt good, although I do feel DOMS coming in right now.  I really need to start training the squat heavy more, which I should be able to do with aerobic training out.  I may even wait a bit on the structured sprints until my body is accustomed to the heavy work days.  I am also going to play fall co-ed league football so I decided I am just going to maintain weight for a while.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

Yea, a couple of my buddies are taking the test also.  One of them is a big drinker so we can get extra shit faced.

My friend who has already taken the test told me that if you know the practice sheet you will do well.

Yes, I am a member.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice,

Well, I did a modified low intensity day over vacation on Last Wednesday, other than that just played a little tennis.

Wednesday 8/31-
Power Cleans-135 4x5
Squats-255 4x5
Bent over Rows-95 3x10
Leg Curls- 140 3x10
Pec Flye Machine-120 3x10

My weights were a little off since I had nothing to go by.  Today I am going to up the cleans by 10lbs and squats by 5lbs from last Monday.  Everything else will be touch and go.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 6, 2005)

Today

Power Cleans-165 4x5 -Felt easy, reduced rest period to 2:30
Squats-275 2x5, 285 2x5  275 felt easy, so I bumped it 10 anyway, initially didn't feel comfortable bumping it.
Bent Over Row-125 3x10
Leg Curl-135x10, 165x10, 195x10 -I had no idea what I had done last week
Pec Flye Machine-140x10, 165 2x10  -Different machine
Lat Raise-25 2x10
DB Curl 35 2x10
Tri Pushdown-140x10, 150x10  -Different machine from last week.

So, I continue to progress, I am now working out at PENN again so machine weights are off.  I was happy with how easy the cleans and squats felt, it is so much better lifting in a familiar environment, I will be working out at PENN for a while so I have that going for me.  They also got all new dumbbells and a new leg sled, plus there were a ton of ladies to look at between sets now that school is back.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 7, 2005)

Today-

Since I missed Monday due to the holiday, I deecided to do a very low intensity workout.

Snatch-45lbs 4x5
Push Jerk-45lbs 4x8
1-legged Squat-BW 4x4
1-legged SLDL-BW 4x5

This was actually a cool little workout, everything felt really good.

Wt-208.6lbs, gained a bit from vacation.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 8, 2005)

Last night

Ran 10 40yd form sprints, 2 of which were at full speed, 6 of which were at about 3/4 speedm and 2 of which were at 3/4 speed and I required myself to stop within 5 steps.

Depth jumps 2x5
1-legged depth jumps 2x5

I need to work on my stopping, it was quite difficult to stop in 5 steps at 3/4 speed. but I know it's doable.  I also planned out my next 4 week microcycle, as seen below.

Monday/Thursday Lower body
Pop Lunges* 4x6
Hip Sled 4x8
Reverse Hypers 3x10
Leg Extension 2x12
Leg Curl 2x12

Tuesday/Friday Upper Body
Incline Bench 4x8
Lat Pulldown 4x8
Close Grip Bench 2x12
1-arm preacher curl 2x12
Front Raise 2x12

Pop lunges are basically a lunge forward with the left leg with an immediate explosion at the bottom, letting the momentum of the "Pop" bring the left leg into a reverse lunge.  I am doing 4 sets with 6 to each side.  

Today I will do some light cardio, just to keep the body going.  If there is no one on the basketball courts I will do some lateral movement as well, but nothing too structured.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 9, 2005)

Today

Power Cleans-155 4x5
Squats-265 4x5
Bent over row-115 4x10-lost concentration and did an extra set
Leg Curls-165 3x10
Pec Flye machine-135x10, 150 2x10
Lat raise-25 2x10
DB Curl-30 2x10
Tri Pushdown-140 2x10

I am beat today, stayed up til 1am on Thursday morning to watch the Agassi match, stayed up until 1am this morning watching the Pats stomp the Raiders.  Also may have had a few beers during that game.  I also did a bunch of shit yesterday because I was heavily motivated.  Tomorrow I play football, I am subbing in another league this weekend and then I am off to the Jack Johnson concert to get fubar-ed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 12, 2005)

Power Cleans-175 4x5
Squats-285 4x5
Bent over row-135 3x10-lost concentration and did an extra set
Leg Curls-180 3x10
Pec Flye machine-150x10, 165 2x10
Lat raise-30 2x10
DB Curl-40 2x10
Tri Pushdown-140x10, 150x10


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 14, 2005)

Power Cleans-155 4x5
Squats-255 4x5
Bent over row-115 3x10
Leg Curls-165 3x10
Pec Flye machine-135 3x10
Lat raise-25 2x10
DB Curl-30 2x10
Tri Pushdown-130 2x10


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 16, 2005)

Power Cleans-155 4x5
Squats-265 4x5
Bent over row-115 3x10
Leg Curls-165 3x10
Lat raise-25 2x10
DB Curl-35 2x10
Tri Pushdown-140 2x10


Missed Pec Machine because everyone was continually using it.  This is my last week on this workout, I will unload this week and then go into my other routine I posted earlier.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 16, 2005)

Measurements from 3 days ago.

Shoulders-51"
Chest-44 1/2"
Bis-16 1/4"
Forearms-13"
Abdomen-31 1/2"
Waist-33"
Thigh-24 7/8"
Calf-16 1/2"

Wt-209 lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 19, 2005)

Today-Unloading week, new exercises

Pop Lunges 30's 4x6
Hip Sled 295x8, 355 3 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers 30 3x10
Leg Extension 135 2x12
Leg Curl 135x12, 150x12

I used very light weights today to get used to the new exercises, I will raise these up quite a bit I think, although my hammies are quite sore right now.  I also had to use the selectorized weight sled because some bitch wouldn't let me use the plate-loaded one.  We were both waiting for the same one and I asked her nicely, "You know, there is another one over there, would you mind if I used this one."  She said, "No, I want to use this one."  I said, "They are the same machine." and she said, "Well then you won't mind using that one."  at which point I said, "That one doesn't go up high enough in weight."  Her compromise was to allow me to work in and unload 5-6 45's after every set, so I went to the machine one.  Man, I hate this time of year, you should have seen the crap she was doing.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

Incline Bench 165 4x8
Lat Pulldown 165 4x8
Close Grip Bench 145 2x12
1-arm preacher curl 20 2x12
Front Raise 20 2x12


I will need to be increasing incline 20lbs, Lat Pulldown 15-20lbs, 1-arm preacher 5-10lbs, and front raise 5 lbs for next week.  Close-grip bench was about right, my wrists were killing me afterward.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2005)

Today

Pop Lunges 40's 4x6
Hip Sled 360+ weight of sled 3 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers 30 3x10
Leg Extension 135 2x12
Leg Curl 135 2x12

Weight- 207.2 lbs


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2005)

I havent really kept up in here lately.. how is this NASM thing going Dale?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 23, 2005)

I have kind of veered away from the NASM stuff.  It was really good at forming a foundation to go to where I am at now which is more of an NSCA approach.  I think the physioball is a great tool, but it almost seems like the NASM stuff uses that thing just for the sake of using it sometimes.  It did help with proprioception and stabilization, my form is so much better on the clean now that I have a pretty good level of balance.  Over the winter I may take a more BBer approach for a month or 2 to try to gain a little more size.  One thing I like about this NSCA stuff is the constant switching of exercises and variables every couple of weeks.  How is your training going?  How the hell is Duncan?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow. Sounds pretty cool.

My training is going OK. My wife and I just had a baby, and Im trying to do my own business which is draining.  I just started hitting the weights again this week after a 3 week layoff... im using my typical low volume, high-intensity training as usual.

Duncan is good.  In school, working on his car, and working out.  Still doing amazing squats.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice, was it a boy or girl?

Tell Dunc I said wasabi.

Today

Pop Lunges 45's 4x6
Hip Sled 490 3 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers 30 3x10
Leg Extension 150 2x12
Leg Curl 150 2x12

Weight- 210.1 lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 27, 2005)

Today

Incline Bench 185 4x8
Lat Pulldown 180 4x8
Close Grip Bench 145 2x12
1-arm preacher curl 30 2x12
Front Raise 25 2x12

I practiced my sprints after watching a video.  man was my form fucked up before, I got going much faster and was able to continually accelerate through 30 yds no problem.  I prolly could have continued accelerating through 40yds, but I imagine the sudden stop after hitting the concrete wall would have been detrimental to my training regimen.  I did about 10 30yd sprints of varying intensity, prolly up to about 85% speed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 28, 2005)

Today I just did some agility/speed work.

6 20 yd sprints @ 50%
Pro Agility-2 very light sets working on form
T-Drill- 2 forward, 2 backward again low intensity
*Y-Drill- 4 forward, 4 backward
*Y-Drill w/ lateral shuffle- 2 forward, 2 backward
Drop step transition 8/2/15- 6 reps, low intensity
6 30yd sprints-2 low intensity, 4 high intensity

*Utilizes the open step.

Wt-208.5lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2005)

I remember how you arrived at the name Dale Mabry, but it was still entertaining when I was driving thru Tampa and saw "Dale Mabry Hwy".


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah, I run that fucking place.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2005)

Pop Lunges 40's 4x6
Hip Sled 400 3 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers 30 3x10
Leg Extension 135 2x12
Leg Curl 135 2x12


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 30, 2005)

Today

Incline Bench 155 4x8
Lat Pulldown 150 4x8
Close Grip Bench 125 2x12
1-arm preacher curl 30 2x12
Front Raise 25 2x12


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh my f-ing god I am sore.  I played football Saturday (I am in a rec league) and during my teams game I didn't do all too much, I ran alot, but didn't feel a sense of accomplishment because I made no catches, all passes thrown to me were behind me or too low.  So, a guy from another team came by and asked if any of us could sub in their game.  So, I decided I would do it and am sort of regretting it now.  I made some great plays in that game, scored 3 times, and caught an extra point against a team that had some good athletes on it.  Problem is, my guess would be that I did betweem 20-30 high intensity sprints in the second game alone (Had to play ironman, there were not enough people).  My back and hips hurt like a mofo today.  Anyway, after reflecting on my horrible performance on the first game, I decided I need some speed/agility/plyo work so I am adding it in as follows.

Speed/Agility Monday (Lateral movement)and Thursday (forward movement) mornings
Agility Ladder-Lateral
Icky Shuffle 4
Lateral 2-ins 4
Boxer shuffle 4
Ali Shuffle 4
Lateral 1-ins 4

Agility Ladder Forward-
2-ins 4
1-ins 4
2-ins (2 forward 1 back) 4
Hop Scotch 4
1-ins (left/left/right/right) 4

Sprints-Weeks 1-2 75%, 3-4 85%, 5-6 variable, 7-8 95% or above
Monday-Low volume, Thursday High volume
75% sessions Low-6 sets, high 8-10 sets
85% sessions Low-5 sets, high-8 sets
Variable sessions Low-75%x2, 85%x1, 95%x2, 85%x1 high-75%x2, 85%x2, 95%x3, 85%x2
95% sessions Low-4 sets, high 6 sets

This is not optimal, but it is the best I can do with the time that I have.  Once I finish this rec football crap I will prolly add Saturday Speed/Agility so that I can spread stuff out.

Plyometrics-Tuesday/Friday AM
Depth Jumps  4x5
1-legged depth drops  4x5
Vertical reach 4x5
Box Jumps 4x5

Again, the best I can do with the time that I have considering I will need full recovery between sets.  I will Switch the plyos every 4 weeks I am thinking and may increase volume by adding a medium intensity movement sometime down the road.

I am interested to see if I can stick to this.  If I can, I will definitely see a body comp improvement, but I am more interested in performance.  I imagine a drop in BF alone will improve my speed, but we are certainly going to find out.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2005)

Today
Speed/Agility-7:45 am
Agility Ladder-Lateral
Icky Shuffle 4
Lateral 2-ins 4
Boxer shuffle 4
Ali Shuffle 4
Lateral 1-ins 4

Sprints-75% session-6 sets

Resistance training-12:20pm
Pop Lunges 50's 4x6
Hip Sled 470 3 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers 35 3x10
Leg Extension 165 2x12
Leg Curl 165 2x12


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2005)

depth jumps........you have balls my friend!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, i have to measure the area I am jumping off of, but it is not all that high, prolly around 2 feet.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, i have to measure the area I am jumping off of, but it is not all that high, prolly around 2 feet.




Yea, I would start at even less, maybe like a foot.  Make sure you are really confident with your landing though!  These things can be pretty brutal on the knees.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, I know, they will be the first thing I do on plyo day.  I actually don't even know if I will get all 5 in.  I did them a few months ago and they drain you fast, I was only doing 3 at that time, if I find performance suffers, I will have to drop it back down.

Hey funk, how far do you go down on the hip sled/leg press?  I go til my knees hit my shoulders which is right about when my lower back starts to come off the bench.  I hate that thing, especially when I am trying to figure out the weights I should use, but find that when I do good reps and a complete range of motion that my hips get incredibly strong and flexible.  I find that each week I just barely get the reps in but then I can increase it 30-40lbs the next week with no problems.  Maybe it is just muscle memory since it's been over 2 years since I have used the good sled, I have been having to use a weight stack machine since training at PENN and leg press has never been high on my priority list since squats are a main priority.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, they will be the first thing I do on plyo day.  I actually don't even know if I will get all 5 in.  I did them a few months ago and they drain you fast, I was only doing 3 at that time, if I find performance suffers, I will have to drop it back down.
> 
> Hey funk, how far do you go down on the hip sled/leg press?  I go til my knees hit my shoulders which is right about when my lower back starts to come off the bench.  I hate that thing, especially when I am trying to figure out the weights I should use, but find that when I do good reps and a complete range of motion that my hips get incredibly strong and flexible.  I find that each week I just barely get the reps in but then I can increase it 30-40lbs the next week with no problems.  Maybe it is just muscle memory since it's been over 2 years since I have used the good sled, I have been having to use a weight stack machine since training at PENN and leg press has never been high on my priority list since squats are a main priority.






I haven't done leg press is so long!!  When I do it I come down as far as I can without letting myself pelvically tilt off the seat.  I can get my legs down to my chest.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 4, 2005)

Today-

Plyometrics-7:30 AM
Depth Jumps 4x5
1-legged depth drops 4x5
Vertical reach 4x5
Box Jumps 4x5

Resistance Training-1:00pm
Incline Bench 195 4x8*
Lat Pulldown 180 4x8
Close Grip Bench 145 2x12
1-arm preacher curl 35 2x12*
Front Raise 30 2x12

I failed on the last rep of the last set on both of these exercises, so I prolly won't be increasing them next week but we will see.  I should have had the Incline press, I just lost focus on the 7th rep and barely squeezed it out.  Maybe I will just ask for a spotter next week and go up 10lbs.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

spotters are gay.  just die trying.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> spotters are gay.  just die trying.




I haven't used a spot in years, but this spotters are gay brings up a funny thing i remember from a movie.

A gay guy is getting a spot from a straight guy in the bench press.  Gay dude is positioned in a manner that you think he can see up spotter dudes shorts.  Gay dude finishes his reps and the spotter helps him rack the weights.  The spotter goes, "Nice set." and the gay dude goes, "Yeah, you too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

Today
Speed/Agility-7:00 am
Agility Ladder-Linearl
1-ins 4
2-ins 4
3 Forward 1 Back  4
In/Outs (Hop Scotch) 4

Sprints-75% session-8 sets

Resistance training-1:30pm
Pop Lunges 45's 4x6
Hip Sled 440 3 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers 30 3x12
Leg Extension 150 2x12
Leg Curl 150 2x12

Did some abs, also started tricreatine malate and this accelerade stuff which is a sports/protein drink for recovery.  I take 1 serving with 5g tricreatine malate after my morning session and the same during the final portions of my afternoon session.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

got a link for the creatine and the sports drink?  I haven't used creatine in a long time.  I just want to see what it is you are taking.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

San Cubed is the creatine and Accelerade is the sports drink.

Have you never tried Tricreatine Malate?  It is much superior to monohydrate.  It shows in both the energy levels (Prolly from the malic Acid) and little to no water retention (I gain 10-15 lbs in 2-3 weeks on mono and negligible in the same amount of time with malate).

I definitely liked the Accelerade, the taste was a little off (I was expecting it to taste like gatorade) but when I added the Tricreatine malate it tasted even better.  The malate on it's own tastes very sour.  Coincidentally I sweated about half as much during my workout, which you would expect with the sugar.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

how does the creatine taste?  I tried one scoop of CEE and almost puked so I got rid of it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

Have you ever had sour patch kids?  It tastes like the powder left in the bottom of the bag of sour patch kids.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

oh shit.  i would buy it for the taste if nothing else in that case!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, not exactly, but pretty close.  It doesn't have the same mouthfeel, but definitely wicked sour like the sour patch kids.  This am I did the creatine in the mouth then water, then accelerade.  In the afternoon, I added the creatine to the accelerade and it was almost gatorade flavored.  I like the cubed over ceapure mono any day, much easier to take, but a bit of a surprise the first time you take it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 7, 2005)

Today

Plyometrics-8 AM
Depth Jumps 4x5
1-legged depth drops 4x5
Vertical reach 4x5
Box Jumps 4x5

Resistance Training-1:00pm
Incline Bench 165 4x8
Lat Pulldown 165 4x8
Close Grip Bench 125 2x12
1-arm preacher curl 30 2x12
Front Raise 25 2x12

Sick today, but felt real good during the plyos and gym.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2005)

Today
Speed/Agility-8:00 am
Agility Ladder-Lateral
Icky Shuffle 4
Lateral 2-ins 4
Boxer shuffle 4
Ali Shuffle 4
Lateral 1-ins 4

Sprints-75% session-6 sets

Resistance training-1:40pm
Pop Lunges 55's 4x6
Hip Sled 510 3 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers 40 3x10
Leg Extension 180 2x12
Leg Curl 180 2x12

I would never have thought I would be able to increase everything this week, I thought I was bound for a plateau, especially the leg extensions.  The lunges were prolly the hardest, I got through them all, but there were quite a few balance checks along the way.  I bottomed out on the leg press with the catch at the bottom position so I guess my flexibility is increasing which is good.

My agility ladder stuff was pretty good this am, but my sprints sucked, i am gonna chalk it up to a long weekend because I felt progressively better throughout the day.  Next week I will unload with practice for my next microcycle.  I am going back to the explosive lifts with power snatch from the hang position and who knows what else.  Flat bench will make a comeback as I am interested in seeing how it is doing as well as shoulder press.  I am thinking DB rows for the back and maybe adding in some trap work.  I will also include a squat, maybe box squats.  I was reading a study that showed the squat to be superior to the lunge for sprint performance so maybe i will see something.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 11, 2005)

Today

Skipped plyos, my knees hurt alot this morning, prolly from thelunges, they killed me yesterday.  No problem, I will just do them tomorrow on my day off.

Resistance Training-1:30pm
Incline Bench 200 4x8
Lat Pulldown 185 4x8
Close Grip Bench 155 2x12
1-arm preacher curl 35x12, 35x10
Front Raise 35 2x12

Aside from missing the last 2 reps of curls on the last set, this was a very good workout.  I may even have been able to do 210 on incline.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2005)

Where did all your size and strength go? I forget if you said you took some time off or what? I remember your forearms used to be big, and now your arms are about the size of your former forearms.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 12, 2005)

Plyometrics-1:30pm

Depth Jumps 4x5
1-legged depth drops 4x5
Vertical reach 4x5
Box Jumps 4x5

I did some other stuff too, but just form stuff with the bar for explosive lifts.

Mudge-Those are my unflexed arm measurements.  My flexed forearm is about 12 3/4" and my bis are like 16 3/4".  I think that is as big as they have been, but maybe I should check.  I may actually be changing these measurements points up soon, the NSCA has a standard and since I haven't really been using a specific standard, theirs is as good as any.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

how are the depth jumps feeling?  how steep is the box you are coming off of?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 12, 2005)

Depth jumps are feeling good, I measured and the box is only 19" so that is a good beginning, 18"" is the typical start.  I can actually feel more muscle working this week than last, prolly due to better form and maybe the creatine, but there is prolly some neuromuscular progress.  The jumps to box today felt better than ever, I was getting way higher than before, again prolly sue to technique.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

when you hit the floor on your depth jumps are you then trying to jump out from there and work on elastic strength or do you just work on sticking a secure balanced landing and thne get back up onto the box and go again?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 12, 2005)

They are depth jumps so when I hit the floor I rebound up asap and jump as high as possible.  When you just drop and stabilize it is called a jump from box or depth drop.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

did you test your vertical before starting this program so you have somethign to base performance on?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 13, 2005)

Not right before, but a few weeks before.  It actually dropped to 29" from 31" after dropping plyos the last time, but that is way higher than it was before I started the 1st round of plyos, I believe that was 26".  It is somewhere in this thread, but for once I have a journal that lasted into at least the second page so I have no chance of finding it.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Mudge-Those are my unflexed arm measurements.  My flexed forearm is about 12 3/4" and my bis are like 16 3/4".  I think that is as big as they have been, but maybe I should check.  I may actually be changing these measurements points up soon, the NSCA has a standard and since I haven't really been using a specific standard, theirs is as good as any.



09-01-2004


			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> wrist 7.5"
> forearm 15"
> 
> I haven't trained all summer, just played tennis.



I was just curious. I'm clean at the moment and its tough for me too, although I dieted down on purpose the strength isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 13, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 09-01-2004
> 
> 
> I was just curious. I'm clean at the moment and its tough for me too, although I dieted down on purpose the strength isn't what it used to be.




Yeah, I am actually a little bit stronger I think, but all my measurements are down from then, but I was also quite tubby at that time (Around 236 and bf was outrageous, 18%).  I think I will keep hitting clean like this for a while and then hop on some prop in a few months.  I would imagine that I lost some muscle during the big cut at the beginning of the year with TP and Robboe, but most of my loss has been fat.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm trying to cut down myself, plus I'm just taking a break from chasing the big numbers (dont feel like it right now, busy with other things in life).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 13, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I'm trying to cut down myself, plus I'm just taking a break from chasing the big numbers (dont feel like it right now, busy with other things in life).




Are you opening a Saturn dealership?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2005)

I dont watch much TV but I assume that references a current commercial in some clever aspect. Wish I understood what you were getting at. I did apply for a job at one yeeeeeeears ago though


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 14, 2005)

No, I believe that was Pheobe from Friends' master plan, to eventually own a Saturn dealership.

Yesterday
Speed/Agility-8:00 am
Agility Ladder-Linearl
2-ins 4
1-ins 4
3 forward/1 back 4
In/outs (Hop Scotch) 4


Sprints-75% session-8 sets

Resistance training-1:40pm
Pop Lunges 40's 4x6
Hip Sled 440 3 sets of 8
Reverse Hypers 35 3x10
Leg Extension 165 2x12
Leg Curl 165 2x12


Rolled my ankle last night on a broken sidewalk while trying to get to my train (Some fucking idiots were just standing in the middle of the concourse doing shit).  Because of this, I am not doing plyos today, I will try to get them done on Sunday.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 14, 2005)

Resistance Training-11:30pm
Incline Bench 170 4x8
Lat Pulldown 165 4x8
Close Grip Bench 135x8, 135x16-Forgot how many I was doing on the first set.
1-arm preacher curl 30 2x12
Front Raise 30 2x12


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 17, 2005)

This will be an unloading week.  I am going to try and figure out some 1RM so I will drop volume significantly.  I will also be doing 20 minutes of Anaerobic Interval training for 4 days with 30 sec work to 90 seconds rest intervals.  I would like to chop that down to 10 second work to 30 second rest, but then I will be changing the treadmill every 45 seconds, unless I can figure out a way to manually program it beforehand for the whole session.

Anyway, skipped agility this morning, but may try it tonight if my ankle loosens up over the course of the day.  Will do Bench 1RM test today and some light other stuff, mostly just form.  Still kicking around my next microcycle.  So far, Bench and squats are definitely in, thinking either power clean or snatch as well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 17, 2005)

Today-

Flat Bench- 135 2x, 225x2, 275x1, 275x4, 225x12
Lat Pulldown-150 4x12
Shoulder Press-115 2x12
DB Curl-35s 2x12
1 arm tri extension-40 2x12
Pause squats-135 2x5, 225 3x5-Pause was 3 seconds at the bottom.
Reverse Hypers-30 4x12
GHR (On inclined hyper bench)-35 2x12

Everything was real good, I went nice and light with the exception of the Benches.  I was happy I got 275 for 4, I was initially gonna max out, but decided against it since I am basically going to be doing sets of 4-6, so I figured 4rm was the way to go.  Pause squats felt good and were very easy.  My hammies took a pounding in the GHRs on the hyper bench, I am just not used to them.  So, my bench press goal for the end of my next microcycle will be a 1RM of 330 which is definitely attainable.  I am thinking tomorrow I will clean and get a good representation of where that is at.  I am thinking I will really mix this next microcycle up, since I will be doing it 4 days a week I may have 2 high intensity days, a low intensity day, and an ultra low intensity day with a different movement getting the brunt of the intensity each week.  I mayu draw this up tonight, but I needs to go home now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

Today-

Squat- 135x5, 225x5, 275x4, 315x4, 335x4
Pec Dec-120 2x12
Rope cable row-120 2x12
lat raise-20 2x12
1 arm cable hammer curl-50 2x12
Arm extension machine-90 2x12

Today I was supposed to work up to a 4rm in my squat.  I think 335 is actually my 6rm, possibly 8rm since I could do more, but since I am in an unloading week, didn't want to push it.  So here is my exercise list for next microcycle so far:

Bench Press, Squat, Step ups, cleans, power snatch, and many more.  I will be doing a push/pull/leg split and will be going 4x per week.  Because of this, the second session of whichever movement occurs in a week will be a light day.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2005)

Today-

Cleans-135x3, 185x2, 205x1, 225x1, 225 failed, 205x1
Front Squats-135 4x5

At this point I realized I was shot.  My knees hurt, the fact that I couldn't get 225 up a second time and just an overall slackerdom made me realize I need a break.  I will start my program Monday, but will do nothing asside from light cardio until then.  Looking back, I haven't taken a full week off in at least 4-5 months.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

once you start missing weight that you can do easily it is better to call it.  I can't wait until after next weekend so I can take a week off from training.  I am totally beat too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2005)

I was feeling pretty good monday too, aside from my knees being a little sore.

Well, you should buy stock in beer if I am going to take a week off, or 5 days, whatever.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, here be the situation, gonna mix things up a bit...Modified Westside...actually the only westside concept that I will be taking is the periodization within the week as opposed to periodizing over a longer period.  Before I was doing a high intensity day and a low intensity day.  This time I will be having full on intensity on both days, but it will be manifested between strength and speed strength/power.  So, here we go, all I really have fully planned is today which will be a max effort upperbody day.

Monday-ME Upper Body
Core lifts-Full recovery
Flat Bench 4x4 prolly at 275
Deadlift 4x4 I am winging this one, haven't done them in ages.  May have to get straps, we will see.
Shoulder press 4x4 prolly at 175

Assistance crap
60 second recovery
Incline Flyes 2x10
Lat pulldown 2x10
Lat raises 2x10
BB Curl 2x10
Tri pushdown 2x10

Tuesday-DE Legs
Complex 1
Jump Squats  2x6
Cycled Split Squats 2x8

Complex 2
Rack Front Squats (Racked in the hole) 2x6
Tuck jumps 2x8

Assistance
GHR on incline hyper bench 2x10
Reverse Hyper on inclince hyper bench 2x10

Wednesday off

Thursday DE Upper Body
Have to see how I can fit complexes in, the gym isn't laid out perfectly for this.

Friday ME Legs
Core-Full recovery
Squats 4x4
Step ups 4x4

Assistance-60 seconds recovery
Still thinking about what to do.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2005)

> Thursday DE Upper Body
> Have to see how I can fit complexes in, the gym isn't laid out perfectly for this.



just throw dumbells across the room.  That is real dynamic for everyone involved!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2005)

That won't work, I'd have toi pick that shit up.

Today
Flat Bench 265 4x4 
Rack Deadlift 315 4x4 *
Shoulder press 165 4x4

Incline Flyes 40'2 2x10
Lat pulldown 135 2x10
Lat raises 30's 2x10
BB Curl 90 2x10
Tri pushdown 140 2x10

Well, I can increse the weights for Flyes, pulldowns, and pushdowns.  May increase bench next week, still a training day decision.

*My first set was easy, the second I got through.  On the 3rd set, my grip gave way so I had to let go at the bottom each time.  The 4th set, my grip gave out on the second rep and I couldn't get a grip on the weight.  I will buy straps for the last set.  I am going to stay at this weight until I can do the full set forearm-wise.  I felt my back a bit, but I would imagine I could add at least 50 pounds and complete all 4 sets if my forearms could hold it.  I felt so good on the first set too, I thought it was going to be a cakewalk.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2005)

dale, is this primarily just linear periodizatio then?  Or are you trying different things?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2005)

Was linear, attempting a little conjugate now just to mix it up a bit.  To date, my greatest strength gains have come from Westside so i figured I'd give it hell.  I am not 100% sold on linear periodization yet.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Was linear, attempting a little conjugate now just to mix it up a bit.  To date, my greatest strength gains have come from Westside so i figured I'd give it hell.  I am not 100% sold on linear periodization yet.



Conjugate seems to make more sense to me.  If you do linear periodization, it would seem to me that shorter cycles would be beneficial.  But hey, lots of people do quite well with linear periodization.  Conjugate just keeps things more interesting as well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2005)

I was thinking, in the grand scheme of things, that linear is more oriented to the offseason/preseason of an athlete while conjugate would be more appropriate for the in-season/postseason.  Since I have no season I can do whatever I want whenever I want, so that is always good.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I was thinking, in the grand scheme of things, that linear is more oriented to the offseason/preseason of an athlete while conjugate would be more appropriate for the in-season/postseason.  Since I have no season I can do whatever I want whenever I want, so that is always good.



True enough.  However, I do think that it would be a good idea to cycle in a week of some alternate type of training even when doing linear periodizaiton.  This is something that Poliquin recommends.  For example, instead of doing an 8 week hypertrophy phase, one might do 3 weeks for hypertrophy then throw in a strength/power week just to prevent excessive detraining of one skill while focusing on another.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2005)

I think thst is the NSCA's stance, they seem to recommend 3-4 week microcycles at the most, at least from what I have read.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

the only thing i don't get is that conjugate periodization is still linear basically.  For example.....

Lets say this is my three week program:

bench throws-  5 reps x 5 sets  (speed/power)
bench- 2 reps x 5 sets (heavy/strength)
DB incline press- 8 reps x 3 sets  (repetive rep range)

Now, if I use 300lbs on my bench press and I get all 5 sets of 2 I will increase it the next week and then the following week again if I am succssecful.  While the outline of this is conjugate, in that I am training all three types of strength (power, max strength and repetition strength) the loads still increase linearly.

That is why I am leaning towards undulating periodization which, like conjugate trains 3 different rep ranges in one week (power, max strength, endurance), but doesn't allow you to progress linearly since the rep range for the given exercise has changed from one goal to another every week over say 6-8 weeks.


Does that make any sense?

I haven't got to the program design part in the NSCA book.  Does it talk about any of this or is it just pretty much linear periodization?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2005)

It is very vague, they show linear periodization and make no reference to different types of periodization.

Coincidentally, I think it is called linear because you only change one metric (load) from week to week while conjugate changes more than one (Loads/reps/Mode).  I understand what you are getting at and think the names are misleading, but I get where the powers that be are coming from.

I like undulating as well, especially for someone with a large amount of training experience or is in a sport where the offseason is very short, or a sport like tennis where there are 4 seasons in a year.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2005)

Today-DE Legs

Complex 1
Jump Squats 115 2x6
Cycled Split Squats 2x6

Complex 2
Rack Front Squats (Racked in the hole) 205 2x6
Tuck jumps 2x6

Assistance
GHR on incline hyper bench 45 2x10
Reverse Hyper on inclince hyper bench 35 2x10

I am changing this up, I am going to switch jump squats out for alternating lunges, that movement seems more similar to the cycled split squats.    I am also only doing 6 reps instead of 8 for the plyos.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It is very vague, they show linear periodization and make no reference to different types of periodization.




I don't get that at all?  The NASM book is the same way (the refrence a lot of their text to NSCA anyway).  But, if you get the NSCA journals the guys that write for it are all over things like fitness fatigue, wave loading, undulating, conjugate, etc....it seems like it should be at least talked about in the book, no?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

when you say "racked in the hole" do you mean that you cleaned it into place?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, that stuff should be attended to more in the book.

What I mean by racked in the hole is that the rack is in the hole, at the very bottom as opposed to having the pins set up at a half squat.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 27, 2005)

Today

Hang cleans-115 4x6
Bench throw-60 4x6
Pec flye machine-135 2x10
Rear Delt Raise-105 2x10
Cable Kickback-30 2x10
Cable hammer (no attachment)-40x10

Hang from bar-(60 second RI) 30 sec, 4x20 sec
Cable wrist curls-30x12, 40 2x12
Reverse cable wrist curls-30 3x12

Gonna continue forearm work for a while so that I will not need straps for deads.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 28, 2005)

Today-

Squats-315 4x4*
Step ups-40's 4x4
Leg extension-135 2x10
Leg curl-135 2x10
Calf raise- BW 2x10

*First set I was fine.  Second set I fell forward on the first rep, I had to step in with my left leg to get the weight up but then completed 3 good reps.  3rd and 4th sets went swimmingly, the weight isn't that hard, I was trying to make more of a shelf with my arms and shoulders which I was not used to, which is why I fell forward the second set.  I could up the weight, but I am going to keep it here for another week until I get used to the technique.  The bar actually traveled off of my shoulders by about 2 inches on my last rep of the 3rd set because I was as explosive as Kelsey Grammar's wife after an all you can eat mexican buffet.  

I will up the isolation stuff, I just needed to make sure I had enough time today because I was rushed.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

Try and come out of the hole on the squat and explode hard enough that you can actually pop the bar over your head and have it land on the floor infront of you.

Dave Rigert did that warming up at one of the World Championships...whith 600lbs!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dave Rigert did that warming up at one of the World Championships...whith 600lbs!



Amateur.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2005)

Today
Flat Bench 275 4x4*
Rack Deadlift 315 4x4
Shoulder press 165 4x4

Incline Flyes 50's 2x10
Lat pulldown 150 2x10
Lat raises 30's 2x10
BB Curl 90 2x10
1-Arm extension machine 40x10

*I actually did 265 on the first set and then decided I could up the weight.  Also, on the Deads, I had to drop the weight on the last 2 reps of the last set.  Also, since they were rested reps, once my grip failed, I did 2x2 reps with an alternated grip to hit my back a bit more.  Alternated is so much easier.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2005)

how high was the rack set?  16" deadlift?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, about 2/3 the way up my shin.  I feel like I can do so much more, but ole captain limp wrist here has a pussy grip.  You would figure with all the whacking I could prolly hold up a city bus, but I guess there is little transference.  BTW, half way thru facility layout and scheuling, I hate this shit.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2005)

facility lay out?  that must be like the last chapter.  I just finished plyos.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2005)

3rd to last, and the other ones are'nt any more interesting.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2005)

Today-DE Legs

Complex 1
Alternating Lunges 40's 3x6
Cycled Split Squats 3x6 each side

Complex 2
Rack Front Squats (Racked in the hole) 205 3x6*
Tuck jumps 3x6

Assistance
GHR on incline hyper bench 45 2x10
Reverse Hyper on inclince hyper bench 35 2x10

*I put the catch a little lower on the front squats this time and it made a ton of difference, much more difficult.  I noticed my tuck jumps were more explosive this time, but my cycled split squats feel a little off, although this time I was more stable.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-DE Legs
> 
> Complex 1
> Alternating Lunges 40's 3x6
> ...




looks like a killer workout.  I hate jump squats super set with squats.  Is that 3m sets of 6 or 6 sets of 3??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2005)

3 sets of 6, 6 sets of 3 would take entirely too long.  If I had the time that is the way I would do it.

I am thinking once I get thru with this modified westside that I will go to a strength phase right into my 2nd power phase power phase.  I will attempt complex training in that one as well, but hopefully work won't be so busy then and can do more of a power rep scheme, it usually slows around the holidays.

Finished the book again today and retook all the questions at the end of each chapter.  Got 155 out of 163 which was about a 95.   Interestingly, some of the earlier questions took me a bit of time, looks like I will be making a ton of index cards this month.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2005)

Ugh, split squats are evil.  100% evil.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2005)

Today

Hang cleans-115 4x6
Bench throw-70 4x6-Shit, I knew this felt heavier, I shouldn't have upped it
Pec flye machine-135 2x10
Rear Delt Raise-105 2x10
Cable pushdown-40 2x10
Cable hammer (no attachment)-50x10

Hang from bar-(60 second RI) 35 sec, 30, 25, 23, 15

Cable wrist curls-40 3x12
Reverse cable wrist curls-30 3x12

Fuck my forearms were a burnin.  Also, I completely forgot my routine so I kinda made it up, surprisingly on 1 exercise was messed up...well that and me putting too much on the bench throw.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 4, 2005)

Today-

Squats-335 4x4*
Step ups-45's 4x4
Hip Flexion-80 2x10
Leg curl-165 2x10


*Shit, I only intended on going up 10 lbs, I thought I did 325 last week.  Oh well, no wonder thatshit was alot harder.

My new plan will have me doing hip dominant assistance on Wednesday (Hip flexion, reverse hypers) and knee dominant assistance on Fridays (GHR and leg extensions).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 7, 2005)

I am so pissed right now.  I didn't bring any shorts so I can't workout which means I will be dropping my Wednesday day off and pushing everything a day back.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2005)

train in dress slacks you pussy.

haha....true story....

One of my clients is fucking hard core as hell.  55yrs old.  ripped to the bone...squats heavy and everything.  total animal and never misses a workout.  He forgot his shorts once and walked right upstairs to the gym floor (now this is a pretty nice, foo foo type place) in black boxer shorts and a t-shirt.  He grabbed the bar and started squating...haha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 7, 2005)

I am wearing jeans.  I usually have a spare pair of shorts at the office, but I used them last week and would have replaced them today had I not forgotten.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am wearing jeans.  I usually have a spare pair of shorts at the office, but I used them last week and would have replaced them today had I not forgotten.




quit your job and go back to work in a gym so that you are in shorts all day like me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 7, 2005)

If it weren't so chilly today I would have worn cargo shorts to work today, in which case I would have been set.  Goddamned Whitey keepin me down.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 8, 2005)

Today-

Flat Bench-  275x6,5,4,4
Rack Dead (Hammer strength)-405 4x4
BB Shoulder press- 165 4x4
Lat Pulldown-165 2x10
Inclince Flye-50s 2x10
BB Curl-90 2x10
Lat Raise-30 2x10
Tri Pushdown-160 2x10

Did some plyo 1-leg hops afterwards for some agility stuff and a touch of cardio.

Well, decided I would see how many times I could get 275 on flat for the first 2 sets and was surprised that I could get 6, the most I have ever done it is 8 during my M1T days.  I will up the weight to 285 next week.  Had to do the DLs on the machine, some dick was curling in the only rack that goes low enough for rack DLs.  Guess that is it, I will be doing the conjugate deal for a bit, at least until I plateau.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2005)

> Guess that is it, I will be doing the conjugate deal for a bit, at least until I plateau.



are you going to take an unloading week?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 8, 2005)

Not for a while, this is only my 3rd week, I may wait until week 6 or 8 depending on when I hit a plateau or foresee one coming.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2005)

Got an idea, want to get it down.

Looks like I will be changing stuff up next week ever so slightly.  What I will be doing is still a form of conjugate periodization, but what I will do is:

Monday-Upper Body Strength and Endurance
Tuesday-Lower Body Power and Hypertrophy
Wednesdsay off
Thursday-Upper Body Power and Hypertrophy
Friday-Lower Body Strength and Endurance

So my basic lifts will stay the same, but rep ranges and rest intervals for assistance stuff will be altered to conform to the second principle of each day.  My hope is for moderate lactate accumulation on hypertrophy days and insane lactate accumulation for endurance days.  I will get more stuff down when I am not 20 minutes late for work, I gots me some ideas.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-
> 
> ...  Had to do the DLs on the machine, some dick was curling in the only rack that goes low enough for rack DLs. ......



   Was he curling 65 pounds


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Got an idea, want to get it down.
> 
> Looks like I will be changing stuff up next week ever so slightly.  What I will be doing is still a form of conjugate periodization, but what I will do is:
> 
> ...




will the power work be kept to small reps per set (like 1-2) or will you be working on increasing your power output for a greater length of time (say, 5reps)?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2005)

No, the very traditional (No more than 3 reps) power rep scheme.  I have been trying to get some endurance with the power stuff now (high reps for the complexes) and am going in the other direction.  I am essentially trying to get both done in a workout with 2 distinct phases of the workout.  The first one is to cause a testoseronoe response (Power/strength) the second is to cause a GH response (lactic acid).  Another goal is total athletic improvement over the time I do this which should result from improvement in lactate threshhold and OBLA as well as utilizing lactate as an energy source, not to mention the neuromuscular efficiency.  I don't think I will see much hypertrophy, but who knows.

I don't think any studies address concurrent use of this type of training.  Can you think of any?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't think any studies address concurrent use of this type of training.  Can you think of any?




not off the top of my head but I am pretty sure I have read stuff on what you are talking about before.

You should see some nice hypertrophy from this type of training.  I trained very similiar to that for the past one and half years or so with great results.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

Yesterday

Complex 1
Lunges 40s 4x3
Split squats 4x3

Complex 2
Rack Front Squat 205 4x3
Tuck jump 4x3

Hip extension-80 2x10
Reverse hypers-35 2x10

Various hop plyometrics-I am gettinig very quick and accurate with these.

I am thinking of doing the cycle split squats for speed rather than height.  I had a little extra time and decided to do 4 sets of 3 instead of 2-3 sets of 6 and don't know if I like it yet, I felt more activation doing it the other way, but also more fatigue, maybe I should up my weights.

EDIT: Just wanted to add, these front squats were near perfect today, the bar touched down evenly on the rack on both sides for all reps, very surprising.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 11, 2005)

Today-

Squats-325x4, 335 3 sets of 4
Hang Clean-115 4x6
Step up-45s 4x4
Bench throw-60+smith machine 4x6

Bar hangs-35, 25, 20, 15, 15
Cable wrist curls-45 2x12
Reverse cable wrist curls- 30 2x12
1-arm cable hammer curls 60 1x10
1-arm cable kickback 40 1x10

I had to do both yesterdays and todays core exercises because I missed Monday and won't be coming in tomorrow.  I fucked up on my first set of squats by putting a 10 on only 1-side of the bar so I was off-balance the whole time.  Decided to finish the set that way because I was pretty well focused, then put the other 10 on for the remaining sets.  Weight felt pretty good once I got it right.

I did the hangs on a different pull up bar today, one with rubber on it with no texture so it was harder.  Had to cut most of the assistance stuff out because of time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

Today-

Flat Bench- 285x4,3 275 2x4
Rack Dead (Hammer strength)-315 4x4 last set alternate grip)
BB Shoulder press- 165 4x4
Inclince Flye-40s 2x15
Cable Row (V-attchment)- 90x15, 105x15
Lat Raise-20 2x15
Preacher curl machine-70x15, 60x12
Tri Pushdown-120 2x15

I felt really flat today and I don't know why, I got pretty good sleep last night.  I am still doing the core stuff with full recovery, but now I am using 30 sec rest between all assistance stuff, even between exercises.  My bis burned like hell.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

what is the hammer strength rack dead like?  I don't think i have ever seen that?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

The machine is the squat lunge machine, here is a pic.  I just held the higher handles and performed it with my ankle lined up with the lower handles.  Little awkward until you get set up right, but it actually gave me some pretty good back soreness.  Not a big fan of the neutral grip, though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

Today

Complex 1
Lunges 40s 4x3
Speed Split squats 4x6

Complex 2
Rack Front Squat 205 4x3
Tuck jump 4x6

Leg Extension-165 3x10
Leg curl-165 3x10

Finally found the right rep range for the complexes, the reps today were awesome and felt great.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

so fucking sick of studying!  i wish the test were this weekend so i could get it over with.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

Me too, I took today off, but will be right back ay it tomorrow.  Gots my ticket to the show, is this done on a computer, or is it done on like a scantron form?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Me too, I took today off, but will be right back ay it tomorrow.  Gots my ticket to the show, is this done on a computer, or is it done on like a scantron form?




ticket to the show?  I never got a ticket?  I should check on this stuff.

Not sure, I think someone said it was done on a computer.


I didn't study to day but did some training related reading out of a different book (so I guess that kind of counts).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, I got 2 8.5x11 pievces of paper in the mail that are tickets to take the test.  You better get crackin and see what's happenin.

Today

Hang Cleans-125 4x6
Bench Throw-60 4x6
Lat Pulldown-150 3x10
Flye Machine-135x10, 150 2x10
Cable Hammer curl-110 3x10
Arm extension machine-110 3x10
Front raise-20sx10, 25s 2x10

Hang from pull-up bar- 45sec, 30, 20, 18; 1 minute rest between sets.
cable wrist curl-45 3x12
Reverse cable wrist curl-30 3x12


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 18, 2005)

Today

Strength
Squats-275 4x4
Step-ups-35s 4x4

Endurance
Hip flexion-80 3x15
Reverse Hypers-30 3x15

Took it easy on strength stuff, I am going to play at least 2 coed playoff football games tomorrow and want to be fresh.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

I am taking an actual full week off from doing legs.  My joints have actually gotten more sore so I will do literally nothing with legs for a week, maybe a little longer.  Upper body will stay as is, for now.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2005)

when was your last unloading week?  Do you figure into your lower body training all of the other recreational things you do?  Football, etc?  I know for me, just living in NYC and walking everywhere my legs have a harder time recovering so that I why I only train 3 times a week.  Plus, standing all day as a trainer at work, they really take a hit.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, I hear ya, my last unloading week was a little over a month ago, which was basically a 5 day layoff from legs with only upper body training.  I was going to take a full week off, but I am very motivated with my bench increasing so I will continue to go with the upper body stuff.  Plus my arms are finally growing.


Today
Bench Press-285 4x4
Deadlift-315 4x4
DB Military Press-70s 4x4

No assistance work, I am only working out Monday and Tuesday so I think 2 days back to back of assistance work might be a bit much.  Had to switch to DB military press because it hurts my rotator cuff too much unracking the weight from so far behind me.  I hate the Hammer Strength Military press.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

Today-

Strength-Full recovery
Bench Press- 285 2x4, 225x16, 225x12
Bent over row-185x6, 205x6, 225 3x4
Standing DB Shoulder press-75s 4x4

Endurance-30 second RI
Pec Flye Machine 120 3x15
Lat Pulldown-120 3x15
Lateral raise-15s 3x15
DB Curls-20s 3x15
Tri Pushdown-120 3x15

I really wanted to know how many times I could bench 225 so I decided to try it.  I got it 16 times, but think I could have gotten it 20 if I skipped the 285 sets.  I am going to continue working on this the same way I did today, maybe I will drop one of the heavier sets to see how high I can get it, I am thinking 25 or so.  In fact, I changed a bunch today so I will stick with this for a while.

I also did some form sprints at about 75% max speed, prolly 6-8 of them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2005)

Today-

So I have decided that this day will be dedicated to plyometrics from now on, can't get mush more explosive than that.

Power-RI=complete recovery
Vertical Jump-4x4
1 leg jump to bench w/ stabilization-4x4

Hypertrophy-RI=60 seconds
Leg Extension-165 3x12
Leg Curl-165 3x12

Cardio-2.01 miles elliptical 13:00 minutes

Well, I will be increasing plyo volume, it was just hard today cuz i was short on time and the full recovery takes a while.  I am thinking of adding tuck jumps.  I was actually happy to see that my vertical is back to where it was, and I found out it was the lunges causing my knee pain, so they are out for a while.  I figured it out when attempting a broad jump, my knees killed on landing, but they were unaffected by landings on the bench.  Deducing that the only thing I do that even remotely approximates this motion is the lunges, they are out and so are all forward braking motions for the next few weeks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 1, 2005)

Today-

Power-Full recovery
Hang Clean-135 4x4
Bench Throw-60+bar 4x4

Hypertrophy-60 second RI
Seated row-135 3x12
Incline Flye-45s 3x12
Cable hammer curls-120 3x12
Reverse rear delt machine-120 3x12
1-arm tri extension-35 3x12


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2005)

Today-

Strength-Full recovery
Squat-275 4x4
Step up-40s 4x4

Endurance-30 second RI
Hip Flexion-70 3x15
Reverse Hypers-30 3x15

8 form sprints, varying effort

Took it easy with the weights and my knees felt really good, I will up it next week maybe.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice looking workouts.  You have a nice bench press.  Any idea what your 1RM is?  Or should I say, "Yo, how much you bench?"  Hehe.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2005)

Most I have actually one-repped is 350, I am definitely under that I would think.  I seem to be stronger in medium rep ranges and then my res fall off.

Taking the CSCS tomorrow, I will study my balls off for the next 30 minutes, then it's a break until the train ride tomorrow.


----------



## grant (Dec 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Most I have actually one-repped is 350, I am definitely under that I would think. I seem to be stronger in medium rep ranges and then my res fall off.
> 
> Taking the CSCS tomorrow, I will study my balls off for the next 30 minutes, then it's a break until the train ride tomorrow.




Good luck with your exam


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

I bet you'll pass in the 95th percentile.  Rock on sir.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2005)

Yesterday-Felt like shit, only did heavy strength work.

Bench Press-285x4, 225x16, 10, 8
Bent Over Row-185x10, 225 4x4
DB Shoulder press-70s 4x4


Feel alot better today, I got fubared after the test on Saturday and haven't felt right since.  It will be a bit before I drink again, taking the week off as a minimum.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2005)

Today-

Power-Full Recovery
Vertical Jumps- 4x4 got my finger over the rim for a couple.
1 leg hop to bench-4x4

Hypertrophy-60 sec RI
Hip flexion-80 3x12
Reverse Hypers-35 3x12

I retract the statement that I feel alot better, I still feel like shit, but my jumps were good.  Go figure.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yesterday-Felt like shit, only did heavy strength work.
> 
> Bench Press-285x4, 225x16, 10, 8
> Bent Over Row-185x10, 225 4x4
> ...




Lookin' strong.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2005)

Today-

Power-RI Full recovery
Hang clean- 135 4x4
Bench throw-60+ 4x4

Hypertrophy-RI 30 sec
Lat Pulldown-150 3x12
Pec Deck-135 3x12
DB Curl-30s 3x12
Lat raise-20 3x12
Tri Pushdown-140 3x12

Did 6 form sprints


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2005)

Today-

Strength-Full recovery
Squat-275 4x4
Step ups-40s 4x4

Endurance-RI 30 sec
Leg Extension-150 3x15
Leg Curl-150 3x15


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 12, 2005)

Today-

Strength-Full Recovery
Bench Press-285x4, 225x17, 255 2x6
Bent Over Row-215 4x4
DB Shoulder Press-70s 4x4

Endurance-30 second RI
Lat Pulldown-120 3x15
Pec Flye Machine-105 3x15
DB Curls-25s 3x15
Lat Raises-15s 3x15
1 arm tri pushdown-35 3x15

Felt pretty strong even though I didn't eat before, I was busy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2005)

Today-

Power-Full Recovery
Vertical Jumps- 4x4
1 Leg Hop to Bench (18")- 4x4

Hypertrophy-60 sec RI
Leg Extension-175 3x12
Leg Curl-175 3x12

4 Form Sprints

Felt pretty good, jumps were about the same as last week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 15, 2005)

Today-

Power-Full Recovery
Power Cleans-135 4x4
Bench Throw-70+ 4x4

Hypertrophy-60 sec RI
Cable Row-135 3x12
Low Cable Flye-50s 3x12
Rear Delt Raise-120 3x12
Cable Hammer Curl-120 3x12
Reverse Grip Cable Pushdown-45 3x12

Cleans felt very explosive, me likes.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2005)

how much longer on this program?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 15, 2005)

Prolly first of the year, I really need to look at some more explosive upper body stuff.  I think I am going to change the flat bench, squats, Power Cleans and the step ups.  So far I am looking at front squats, Power Snatch, and I will go from there.

I will unload for a week, then go through and test 1rm in the Bench, Squat, and Cleans.  Maybe do vertical and broad jumps as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

When do you get your exam results back?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 17, 2005)

Is this log still going?

Christ.

What did I miss?  Dale, can you sum up the last 14 months in 10 words or less?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 18, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Is this log still going?
> 
> Christ.
> 
> What did I miss?  Dale, can you sum up the last 14 months in 10 words or less?




Strength is going up pretty well.

Took the CSCS test.

I think the Activate is working nicely.

Need to switch shit up after Xmas.

We will be starting a contest like the one we did last year and I dominated.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

Thats more than 10 words................


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2005)

Seriously.  You should have been able to summarize the last 6 years with that many words.

Thanks for the update though.  So who is in this contest?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone who wants in, except for you and Robboe.  I don't think you guys could handle another beatdown like last year.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Seriously.  You should have been able to summarize the last 6 years with that many words.




I could always remove the small Activate plug to condense it.  

Today-

Bench Press-290x4, 225x16, 255 2x6
Bent Over Row-215 3x4
Standing DB Shoulder Press-75s 3x4

Had to cut down a couple of sets and assistance stuff, i was running late.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2005)

225 for 16 is alright man!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Anyone who wants in, except for you and Robboe.  I don't think you guys could handle another beatdown like last year.


When are you starting?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When are you starting?



Jan 2nd, you in?

P-
I got it for 17 last week, I bumped up my heavy set this week and couldn't get the weight moving quickly this time so I crapped out early, just barely got the 16th up.  I would really like to see where I could take it, but I don't want my higher rep strength to suffer.  Unloading week is coming up, don't know what I am going to do.  Then I need to figure out the following 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, count me in   Why not, I need some motivation.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

Good, I will bump the thread right before the holidays to get more peeps in, there is like 10 or so now.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2005)

What post has the rules etc.....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

I will find it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

What kind of program are you doing Dale? I came in here to check out the competition and then remembered whose journal I'm in. I've marked you low priority


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

While you masturbate, I willdominate...this competition

Today-

Did some light cardio and light leg work, sprained my ankle this weekend so I took it light, should be fine for heavy leg day.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

excuse me sir.  What was the brand/type of creatine you were taking?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2005)

answer the question!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2005)

Shit...

SAN Cubed Tricreatine Malate


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Shit...
> 
> SAN Cubed Tricreatine Malate




haha, I knew the marajuana would get your attention.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

does it taste okay (or tasteless preferably) or does it taste like shit like CEE?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2005)

I told ya, very very soour with a slight salt taste.  I think of it as a slightly salty, bottom of the sour patch kids package taste.  If you add it to accelerade it tastes fucking nice.  I typically take it on it's own, though.

Never had CEE, but most are comparing it to Arginine and I can assure you that Cubed tastes a million times better that Arginine.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2006)

Shit, I should just make a new journal, but oh well.


Today-
Strength-Full recovery
Front Squat-205 4x4
1-legged press-170 4x4

Muscular Endurance-30 sec RI
Hip flexion-70-3x15
Reverse Hyper-30 3x15

25 minutes elliptical trainer, medium intensity, HR never went above 155.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2006)

are going to start up a new program for you IM competition.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2006)

Nah, this stuff will work great if my fat ass will stop eating so much.  I am changing most exercises and the weekly order, though.


----------



## topolo (Jan 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Nah, this stuff will work great if my fat ass will stop eating so much.  I am changing most exercises and the weekly order, though.



I would suggest you stop swallowing. Certainly that would cut the calories way down.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Nah, this stuff will work great if my fat ass will stop eating so much.  I am changing most exercises and the weekly order, though.



Bahaha.  Holiday gorge fest is over sir.  It is now time to eat like a good little health freak.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

Today-

Bench-275 2x6
Lat pulldown-225x4, 210x4
DB Shoulder Press-75s 2x4

Elliptical 15 minutes 

Was pressed for timeso I had to do 1/2 volume for core stuff and skipped out on assistance stuff so I could hit cardio.

I hate eating well, I hate it so much.  I am so close to just starting the T3 right now, the company sent my shit in early december, it never arrived so they re-sent another package, then on Dec. 29 I received both packages so I am psyched, got 200 T3's instead of 100.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

What's T3?  Isn't that thyroid hormone or something?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What's T3?  Isn't that thyroid hormone or something?




yes it is the metablically active thyroid hormone.


Dale, if you are going to take T3, why not take clen since it has anabolic properties and it helps to make you lean?  Or does T3 promote anabolism also?  (I could be way off....I have no idea about any of this shit).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes it is the metablically active thyroid hormone.
> 
> 
> Dale, if you are going to take T3, why not take clen since it has anabolic properties and it helps to make you lean?  Or does T3 promote anabolism also?  (I could be way off....I have no idea about any of this shit).




The dosage of T3 I am taking is simply an HRT dosage, so I will be supplementing my metabolism when it falls.  Essentially, once my metabolism falls, I will take enough T3 to get my metabolism into the high normal range and keep it there.  At these levels, T3 has also been show to promote protein synthesis.  I am prolly gonna take Rhodiola with it, which should release fat, hopefully making it the preferential energy source.

I didn't want clen because of the sides, and I have experience with T3.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2006)

Today-

Power
1 leg hop over barrier (18")-4x4
Depth Jumps (18")-4x4
High pulls (hang position)-115 4x4
Standing Plyo push-up (45 degree angle)-BW 4x4

25 minutes elliptical 4.32 miles (Certainly incorrect)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Today-

Strength-Full recovery
Front Squats-225 4x4
1-legged press-190 4x4

Endurance-60 second RI
Leg Extension-165 3x15
Leg Curl-165 3x15

Cardio-15 minutes elliptical

I fucked up and used hypertrophy rest intervals for the endurance stuff, I will just flip flop it this week.  I will be going up in my core lifts again next week, knees feel awesome.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2006)

Today-

Strength-Full recovery
Bench Press-275 3x6, 1x4
Lat Pulldown-210 4x6
DB Shoulder Press-3x6, 1x5

Endurance-30 seconds recovery
Low cable Flyes-40s 2x15
V-Bar cable row-90 2x15
Front raise-15s 2x15
Barbell curls-75 1x10, 55 1x15
Tri pressdown (Dip assist)-70 2x15

Cardio-Elliptical 25 minutes 3.55 miles

Felt like shit today, still got the diarrhea.


----------



## wild (Jan 11, 2006)

Dude...I just wanted to say you're completely insane for having the same avatar as 3 years ago....LOL


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, how long do those power workouts last?  They look pretty short.  Also, what kind of rest intervals do you use?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Wild, who are you, do I know you?

It is actually different, I used to have Eddie Murphy as BuckWheat, but stopped faking the funk.

Cow-About 15 minutes per exercise, around 3 minutes recovery between sets.  I still get in and out of the gym in an hour.  Doing assistance work with  no rest makes it fly by, although I lost my MP3 player so it seems like an eternity.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2006)

Today-

Power-Full Recovery
1 leg hop over barrier (18")-4x4
Depth Jumps (18")-4x4

Hypertrophy-60 sec RI
Hip flexion-90 3x10
Reverse Hyper-40 3x10

Cardio-Elliptical 25 minutes 3.82 miles

Felt good today, prollyt the T3.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2006)

how wide i the barrier?  18" is a good single leg hop.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2006)

> Hey Wild, who are you, do I know you?
> 
> It is actually different, I used to have Eddie Murphy as BuckWheat, but stopped faking the funk.


You don't know who that is?


----------



## wild (Jan 12, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You don't know who that is?




hahaha


----------



## wild (Jan 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey Wild, who are you, do I know you?




If I told you, I'd have to kill you


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how wide i the barrier?  18" is a good single leg hop.




I jump over a hammer strength flat bench.


Jodi, I have no idea who wide is.  Is it Sammy Davis Jr?  If so he rocks, although he is dead.


----------

